# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  The Bad Threads

## ChemistB

Not sure if this goes beyond the realm of acceptable political correctness but I thought Id start a humorous thread where humorous fictitious examples of bad posts are presented.  Include your favorite pet peeves; Who knows, this might qualify as a link on What not to do for new posters.

First Post:
*The Nebulous Problem*

Okay, I have a bunch of data and when I try to apply my formula to it, it doesnt work but it used to work but that was on a different system and with different data.  Now Im on the new system and my data is completely different.  Can anyone help me?

I guess I should explain more.  In my first column I have these numbers and I want them to match these other numbers that I have.  Then I want Yes or No to pop up.  If it's yes, then multiply by 2, if it's no, then subtract 2.  

ChemistB

----------


## ChemistB

One of my favorites.

"Hey, I posted 10 whole minutes ago.  Doesn't anybody know the answer???"

ChemistB
Repeated at regular intervals throughout the day. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shg

See attached!

----------


## ChemistB

Nice shg! 
3 in 1; title, jpgs (when it's just as easy to upload xls) and the miniature example.

ChemistB

----------


## ChemistB

*Post 1*
Hi! I have numbers in column A and I need to know if the same number is in Column B.  

*Post 2*
Thanks, that works great but I forgot to mention that columns are in different workbooks.

*Post 3*
My second workbook in on a network drive and it want this to work without opening it.

*Post 4*
Great!  Sometimes however, I have text instead of numbers.....

*Post 5*
Can we get this to work in rows instead of columns?

*Post 6*
I need this matching to work for partial matches too.

etc...............................

ChemistB

----------


## dominicb

Usually anything that contains the phrases "...forgot to mention..." and "...sometimes, however..." are best avoided.  After answering several hundred posts you usually get the feel for those OP's that are just going to be trouble and best steering clear of : that said I have no problem helping out a struggling user in a thread spanning, say, 20 posts, if they really can't grasp a concept.  However, all too many give insufficient information in the first post and spend every subsequent post addingfurther constraints and obstacles that realy should have been made in the first instance.

Another one is the OP that wants to know all about a certain subject.  The post might read "I need to know all about VLOOKUP.  Can you help me".  It can be very hard sometimes not to answer with "Try the ****ing help files - it tells you all about VLOOKUP in there" ...

DominicB

----------


## royUK

Thanks for your suggestion but I'm not that good with Excel, could you do it for me and maybe improve my project with any other suggestions?

----------


## ChemistB

Im not very good with Excel but heres what I want.  When the spreadsheet is opened, it automatically queries the user on his/her name.  Then it will automatically import all the pertinent data from 10 different workbooks, sorting by date.  

Id like the cells to color code depending on which of the 100 users initially made the entries and for the rows and columns to autoformat to fit the cells but no bigger than 15 cm.  Id like blanks between each group of entries with hyperlinks to the previous group.  

Id like cells to have audile prompts for the user when he/she clicks on them informing them of what is to go into the cells and where the dependents are.  

It should have 34 sort and filter macros each connected to a button with a user form that will engage the user in a game of chess while they wait for the workbook functions to complete.

Id like the form to autonumber and fit on a single page.

Thanks for your help.

ChemistB
PS. If we can do this without VBA, that would be great.

----------


## chergh

this is a challenge for ALL OF YOU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

please guys help me am taking this course in excel and am about to fail it

my instructor gave us this bonus assignment to get more marks

if i didnt get this assignment right am gonna fail the course so please help

and of course my instructor always gives us these HARD assignments



ok the assignment is:


in this work book we 2 sheet 

sheet 1: you'll find all the semester the student took and in each all the courses


sheet 2:you'll find all the students ID and all the courses and the grades for the courses


what he want is:>>>>>>>>>>>


in sheet 1 when i write the student ID it should show me all the grades for the courses he took in each semester and also the extra ones


i hope i i made it clear for you guys i think i should use (VLOOKUP) but what do i know  


plese guys am begging you help me please

----------


## ChemistB

I tried what you said and you're wrong! (Usually because they transcribed something wrong or they didn't explain clearly what they needed)

Or........

Excel stinks!  We should go back to the abacus.

ChemistB :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

i have this course/homework/school.....project    :Mad: 
I don't mind helping but please can i have the certificate/a level/degree too?
and
to chemist b




> Im not very good with Excel but heres what I want. When the spreadsheet is opened, it automatically queries the user on his/her name. Then it will automatically import all the pertinent data from 10 different workbooks, sorting by date. 
> 
> Id like the cells to color code depending on which of the 100 users initially made the entries and for the rows and columns to autoformat to fit the cells but no bigger than 15 cm. Id like blanks between each group of entries with hyperlinks to the previous group. 
> 
> Id like cells to have audile prompts for the user when he/she clicks on them informing them of what is to go into the cells and where the dependents are. 
> 
> It should have 34 sort and filter macros each connected to a button with a user form that will engage the user in a game of chess while they wait for the workbook functions to complete.
> 
> Id like the form to autonumber and fit on a single page.
> ...



oh dear you're not very helpful are you ?
why not just order a taxi/plane and pop around to their office/home and do the whole thing from scratch.? shame on you. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ChemistB

I want to write my novel in Excel and it's cutting off some of the text.  How can I get around this?

ChemistB

----------


## arthurbr

This one's nice too

----------


## martindwilson

Hello all,

I hope this is the right forum location for this question! Well here goes.

I have a a cell that has a value lets say (5) we will call this cell E3. I then have a column of cells D12 thru D43. Cell D44 is for the Total.

When a user enters a value into E3 (can be any number) the values entered into D12 thru D43 cannot be larger then that number but the formula needs to devide the values in D12 thru D43 from E3 and show that number. (Example) E3 has (5) and D12 has 4, the formula converts that number to 80 because 5 equals 100%. then the 80 is added in the totals cell D44. As the cells become populated, the total increases until all 26 cells are completed.

I need to know how to create the formula for the E3 and the D Column so that when numbers are entered the number converts etc... I hope this was not to big of a question


Thanks in advance... 

I hope you can help!

JOhn

----------


## ChemistB

LOL, what's wrong this that post, Martin?  It's clear as mud.   You forgot to mentioned that they posted it at least 3 forums.   :Smilie:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Roy:




> Thanks for your suggestion but I'm not that good with Excel, could you do it for me and maybe improve my project with any other suggestions?



I think you mean:

Thanks for your suggestion but I'm _too lazy to work out the one or two tiny little tweaks needed to apply this to my situation_, could you do it for me and maybe improve my project with any other suggestions _and wipe my a**e for me, I'm having some problems_?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I also like:

What you've done may or may not work brilliantly and may even be an astoundingly precise application of the most powerful features of software you've obviously invested hours in learning...

but I asked you specifically to solve my problem exclusively with use of abs() vlookup() and dateserial() and you've used a function I don't understand - I therefore brand you a fool and scorn your effort

Occassionally this is appended with "anyone who's not a total and utter moron like the guy who's already tried to help me want to have a go?"

----------


## darkyam

Here's one I see sometimes: The Punctuation-Free Post
hi i have a spreadsheet with two sheets in it b1 of sheet 2 has sum of column a of sheet 1 what i need is b1 to have either the sum of column a or the sum of columns a b and c if ...

Also, the Text-Message Post:
How r u?  I h8 xl.  Here's my prob....ne help wud b gr8!

My favorite one ever was from ozgrid.  The post has since been deleted, but the title of the thread was "Do my work for me".  And that's exactly what the OP wanted.  No please, no apologies, no asking for help, just a demand.  It was so funny I actually printed off the thread and showed it to some people in the office.

----------


## BigBas

I don't so much mind the posts where the user has obviously spent very little time explaining their problem; with those, I just spend very little (or no) time answering.

The ones that really annoy and frustrate me are those where the user is clearly trying to overdo things so that they look good in front of their boss.  And, you know they are going to take credit for it and pretend they are some excel mastermind.

----------


## royUK

I think text speak should be banned.

----------


## ChemistB

> I think text speak should be banned



LOL, I agree!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EdMac

And not just from the forum - everywhere!

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> I think text speak should be banned.



...



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


...
 thnk txt spk shld b bnnd.

----------


## royUK

> And not just from the forum - everywhere!



Couldn't agree more

----------


## Macdave_19

> I’m not very good with Excel but here’s what I want.  When the spreadsheet is opened, it automatically queries the user on his/her name.  Then it will automatically import all the pertinent data from 10 different workbooks, sorting by date.  
> 
> I’d like the cells to color code depending on which of the 100 users initially made the entries and for the rows and columns to autoformat to fit the cells but no bigger than 15 cm.  I’d like blanks between each group of entries with hyperlinks to the previous group.  
> 
> I’d like cells to have audile prompts for the user when he/she clicks on them informing them of what is to go into the cells and where the dependents are.  
> 
> It should have 34 sort and filter macros each connected to a button with a user form that will engage the user in a game of chess while they wait for the workbook functions to complete.
> 
> I’d like the form to autonumber and fit on a single page.
> ...



This is classic!! i know i'm no legend and i ask some dumb questions sometimes but this takes the buscuit, did he ask you do take the kids to school, nip to the shop and F*** his wife as well lol!!!

----------


## Macdave_19

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
> 
> ...



That's so funny i laughed hard!!!!! made my day!!!

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> Thanks for your suggestion but I'm not that good with Excel, could you do it for me and maybe improve my project with any other suggestions?



http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...of-values.html


AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHahhahahahahhaaaa

----------


## broro183

I had quite a chuckle when I read this thread recently & then I went & looked at some new threads & one of the first I saw was after an answer to Life the Universe & Everything aka a "Master formula". I thought it was so appropriate for here I had to throw it in the mix, check it out...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...r-formula.html

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## royUK

There's also been a few threads asking for  "simple vba to...." If it's so simple why ask?

----------


## teylyn

another classic, posted recently





> How can I write a speadsheet driven by VBA for a small office supplying 3 products, the system be used to keep track of the sales the company make.The system can use excel worksheets to display data and should create any graphs onto worksheet, provide some GUI functionality to allow easy control of the system, have controls embedded into a worksheet or user form with controls on it, and also save its records to an access DB and the database be updated whenever records are deleted, added or modified. The records that the systems keeps track of contain information such as; salesperson's lastname, company name, product name,product cost, quantity bought, total cost, discount, date. The system provide functionality such as; display all data, add a new sales record(calculating total cost automatically, including discount where applicable), delete a sales record, show company data, etc.




... which he topped replying to advice to take it step by step, with ...





> I have created the basic workbook *and recorded a macro*, how do edit the macro to accomodate the functionalitys needed?

----------


## martindwilson

teyln i thought the same(since it was me that answered him/her) look in programming forum to see if anything else arises  :EEK!:

----------


## ChemistB

This one is really a pet peeve of mine (is that an international term?).

Why can't people just say "It's not working on my system." or "I can't get it to work." instead of "Your solutions don't work." or "You're wrong."  Sheesh!  

Typically it's that they did not explain their situation clearly or that they have no clue how to modify a general answer to fit their situation (e.g. change the range) and once in a blue moon  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  we screw up a formula or code.    
Just venting.   :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

The worst examples are the ones that don't explain what they want adequately & we end up with a guessing game for several posts. 

Then I think the worst offenders are the ones that don't try adapt what is given to their needs, they make no effort to understand the answer!

----------


## martindwilson

I often wonder if some of the posters have told small fibs on their c.v. or interviews
imagine 
scene 1
Monday 1st feb 2XXX
interviewer.   are you fully conversant in ms office and its most often used applications ?
applicant .  oh yes
interviewer. we us excel a lot in this company are you OK with that ?
applicant . oh it's one of my strong points, I used it all the time when i was with my last 2 employers
interviewer. OK thats fine can you start next week?
applicant . OK, Monday 8 Feb?
interviewer. Yes , 9:00hrs sharp
applicant . OK i'll be here then
applicant stands and exchanges hearty handshake with interviewer then exits stage left.

scene 2
10:15 tuesday 8 feb 2XXX
phone rings and is answered by employee 1
boss. Hi there ,now youve settled in i've emailed you a spread sheet,just need totals of sales figures on sheet 2 and please give me a layout showing only those that have greater than  18% mark up less those highlighted in red font
employee 1. NO prob boss,Can do! on it now.
employee 1 hangs up phone,opens mail,finds spread sheet attached.
Gives panicked look
leans over to next desk
employee 1. excuse me but can you show me how to open this ,i used to do it all the time at my old job but you seem to use different mail program
employee 2. oh ok there you go
employee 1 thanxs.
employee 1. opens spread sheet............
percentage ? font ?,last time i saw a font it was in a church! total whats all that about panic!!!!!!!!!!
surfs net ,"how to add up in microsoft excel"
 ah a hit 
Search ResultsExcel Formulas - The Basic Operators
employee 1. reads article,scratches head reads article again
blast ,tries another search
"excel +help +forum +adding"
ah another hit
clicks link and is directed to joseph rubins excel tip .com
now realising salvation is at hand starts first post
in Excel Workshop Discussion 
with title HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
end
Curtain

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

hehehe, how do you know me so well?

Thing is, I kinda understand to be fair. When "one's life is falling apart before oneself", the _natural_ response is not "how can I make it easy for people to help me?", it's "I need to convey how badly I need help right now". I get annoyed when people are awful, but I know when I panic... in reality I'm probably not much better (*shameful admission*). I've learned forum etiquette (almost :Wink: ), but I'm sure I'd be just as useless as these people we're ribbing if I hadn't.

I'm clearly feeling the peace and love today.

It's nearly Christmas, hooray!

CC

----------


## EdMac

In response to a request to post a workbook






> Well .. you could make one in about 20secs from what I wrote above.
> If you start a workbook and put the 6 fields in that i wrote you'll have it right there.
> That is why i gave em with specific field letter/numbers.
> Just put the blue text into the assigned fields and away you go.
> Then it's just to get D1 to come out with an answer of 25 .. lol



FANTASTIC

----------


## jasoncw

This thread made me laugh pretty good. I've had my share. And honestly, I was reading through to make sure I wasn't contributing to the "bad threads".  LOL

----------


## shg

This has to qualify:




> I am looking to create a trading platform for my own product. I want to be able to input prices and quanities, be able to kill (erase) the price and quantity, and keep track of who did the trade, and match the trades bids to asks? How hard would this be for a novice excel user?
> Thanks for the help!



Not hard at all!

----------


## ChemistB

Well, you answered their question.  LOL

----------


## chergh

> I often wonder if some of the posters have told small fibs on their c.v. or interviews



I think a lot of people must lie about their excel experience in CV's.

I've just started a new job and apparently the guy before me was an "excel guru". Here's an example of some vba I've inherited:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I'm almost scared to look in the other 20 modules.

----------


## mewingkitty

> for people like me that have their heads up their butts.



I may have felt that way from time to time, but it takes a whole other kind of person to...

A. Complain about service on a free forum

and simultaneously

B. Openly admit they have their head shoved up their.... you get it.

On another note, amusing thread. Brightened up my morning reading through these. 'specially liked the teensy little jpg file submitted.

Personally one of my favorites... after admittedly having done this myself more than once is...





> That solution works perfectly, but VBA scares me. I think it's going to hide in my closet and eat me if I fall asleep. I don't know how it works so I do not accept your solution in which I need only to click a button to have my spreadsheet fixed. I also do not know how to ride a bicycle because I was not born knowing how to do so, learning new things is against my religion. Please find a long and arduous formula which will barely accomplish the same thing in only the most ideal of situations.
> 
> thanks!



mew!

----------


## shg

Mew, is that from the forum? That is VERY funny ...

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> B. Openly admit they have their head shoved up their.... you get it.



I think the thread in question was edited by a mod (you to me?). But the guy was a total tool, for sure.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ced-sheet.html


nyaaarargargghrhrghghrh

----------


## martindwilson

this ones getting to me, it's the quote that done it
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...se-tables.html




> A friend of my husband gave this brain teaser to him.

----------


## Paul

Even though it's not from our forum, I had to post this one.  150 lines of code, which I'm guessing the requestor didn't write a line of, and they just want to add a "Zone" as if that meant anything to the rest of us.  And the user has over 900 posts there.  Beautiful.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=372929

----------


## madbloke

Heh! I reckon I've been guilty of a couple of these! Sorry!

Best one I've seen recently was a thread where a guy asked a question. 10 minutes later, he posted an 'Anyone?' message. About 20 minutes after that, he posted 'I'm REALLY not happy with the lack of help I'm getting here!'  :Smilie:

----------


## mudraker

Knocking a suggestion/reply is always a good respomse





> I am not familiar with the working with that function, so I dont think that it will work




http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ro-to-run.html

----------


## ChemistB

LOL Mudraker.  That one is a classic.

----------


## mewingkitty

I remember seeing that, Mudraker. I was holding myself back from asking him if he understood how nuclear fusion worked, and if not, why the sun was still on fire.

----------


## mudraker

From where i am it is 8:41 pm & dark so therefore the sun can't be on fire

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

+ 10 logics to you, Mudraker.

Dub yourself King of Logic and wear a paper crown around the office (out of a cracker is fine, but extra points for making it yourself).

----------


## shg

> now want i want is to under each column date have a formula that magically looks at the date in 1. and works out how many months there are before this date to the beginning of the year stated at the top of the column and also how many from that date to the end of the year stated at the top of the column. next i need it to take the number of months before the date by 2. and then times the number of months after the date by 3. and add together
> 
> i am happy if i can get this far as the next stage still hasn't been made clear to me as to what is required but its likely to be either that the total of above then has to be mulitplyed by 4. OR take the answer the answers to above before adding together i.e. months x 2. and months x 3. are then multiplyed by two different figures then added together (hope that makes sense)



My eyes are bleeding ...

----------


## Paul

My brain tried to escape out my left ear half-way through reading that.  Lucky for me I had my finger in there, otherwise I might be even more useless.

----------


## split_atom18

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to create a form by pressing a button.I want to maka a maco to do that so can anyone tell me how to do that.



I had to hold back on this one, how do you keep calm?

----------


## ChemistB

This one was fielded by NBVC.  It makes perfect sense



> I don't want a VBA solution - I was looking for something (non macro) that I would use in a macro, but also be using outside of macros.

----------


## NBVC

> This one was fielded by NBVC.  It makes perfect sense



LOL,,I was actually going to post that very one here.. it took me several reads .. but then I figured I'd guess the OP is looking for something like the List feature... Notice how long it took before I posted the answer to that..


I guess I am a glutten for punishment as a recent one here was also fielded by yours truly too  :Frown:

----------


## split_atom18

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am getting problem in sorting the records in Access 2007.The records in Microsoft Access 2007 database table can be sorted A to Z or Z to A for text, memo or hyperlink data types. Number, currency and autonumber data types can be sorted from smallest to largest or largest to smallest. The Date/Time data type can be sorted oldest to newest or newest to oldest while the Yes/No data type can be sorted selected to cleared or cleared to selected.
> 
> Can anyone have some solution.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Are any of you mind readers?

----------


## mudraker

How about a thread that it is crossposted & has no discription of what is required - Need to access another forum to read what is required

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

----------


## dominicb

...and you, Mudraker, never lifted a finger to help.

Shame on you, man :Smilie: .

DominicB

----------


## mudraker

dominicb

And here I was thinking my reply had helped

I will go sit in the shame corner for all of 10 seconds

----------


## martindwilson

> I could just look this up, but I'll be lazy.



ok mate i'll do the searching for you no prob...NOT!

----------


## mudraker

Where did you find that one Martin?

----------


## martindwilson

here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...f-a-value.html

----------


## ChemistB

OP: I need this, this and this....

Mod1: It would be helpful if you attached an example workbook

OP: Let me explain further........

Mod2: As Mod1 said, an example workbook will help us solve your problem.

OP: Here's what I need...........

Mod1:  Example workbook???

etc. etc....

I mean, why are people so resistant to putting up an example workbook?  Too much work to put in dummy data?  Sheesh

----------


## martindwilson

i saw this in a recent post




> You can't open the file because I don't have winzip installed and the forum wouldn't accept .rar, so I renamed it to .zip. I hoped it would work.



 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...tion-help.html

Not so much the poor title but the hilarious concept:
I can't figure out what's wrong with this formula:
=linesandlinesandlinesofnestingandbracketsandhorribleinefficientspreadsheetusagewithoutanyreferencetowhatanyofitismeanttodo)))))))

can anyone else?

well... no

----------


## teylyn

OK, the OP is not a native speaker of English, but still ....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-on-table.html

----------


## simjambra

This was a brilliant one I saw on another forum, when I was look for some help on Flash.

http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?t=728675

Hahahaha I can't stop laughing.

----------


## NBVC

> This was a brilliant one I saw on another forum, when I was look for some help on Flash.
> 
> http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?t=728675
> 
> Hahahaha I can't stop laughing.



There's more...

http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?t=728673

and

http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?t=728672

----------


## teylyn

gd 2 no th gy wdnt hv a chnc hr ta 2 nbvc & shg & th lk

<good to know the guy wouldn't have a chance here, thanks to NBVC and shg and the like!!>  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

another classic and the posted image link really helps,not
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...s-formula.html

----------


## darkyam

Here's a recent one: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...se-column.html
The OP doesn't tell anyone what he really wants, complains about no responses within 24 hours, says he found something to give him a statistical advantage in roulette, then later claims it's not about gambling, basically calls everyone who responded an idiot, and finishes it off by being a complete jackass.  Bravo! [thunderous applause]  It's hard to get all that in just one thread.

----------


## ChemistB

Darkyam, that definitely goes on the all time bad threads list.  Sheesh! :EEK!:

----------


## darkyam

Yeah, this is at least the third time I've seen someone come on an excel forum and claim to have found a way to improve their odds of winning the lottery or roulette or something random.  It's great when people think that they have somehow outsmarted all the other mathematicians in the world *and* the laws of probability.   :Smilie:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

The best bit is how he's painstakingly gone back through the thread, deleting information, presumably to protect the invaluable (used under advisement) secrets he alone has uncovered.

What a Cassandra.

Here we are, slumming it in our simple ways, ignorant of the super-mind-brain-powers of this genius.  All our money are belong to him.

----------


## darkyam

> What a Cassandra.



Not familiar with that expression.  What's a Cassandra?

----------


## shg

Curiously, the 39-ball Illinois state lottery has much higher odds for the first 31 balls (the ones people choose when they bet dates) than the balance, based on a histogram I plotted based on 4500 drawings for 1988 to 2008 (from data conveniently available of their web site).

----------


## darkyam

Interesting.  I wonder if any of that is due to some variance in the balls and how much of that is a statistical outlier.  How much higher is "much higher"?

----------


## shg

See attached.

BTW, the next dollarI spend on a lottery will be the first. They are a tax on innumeracy.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassandra
In short: she's a Greek heroine who was able to see the future, but was cursed such that nobody believed her.  Depending on whose history you read, she went mental trying to convince people of the future only she could see.

----------


## darkyam

Thank you both.  I'll have to remember that reference, Cheeky Charlie.  Shg, those are stunning results.  I wonder why the odds drop off so suddenly after 30 and again after 35.  I'm with you, though, on it being a tax on innumeracy.  I just like statistical oddities.

----------


## Paul

Shg, one thing that sets the numbers 31-39 apart is that the number of balls must have changed a few times, notably at the end of Feb 2004, when it appears balls 36-39 were added.  That would explain why those last four numbers only appear about half as often as the others.  31-35 though, should appear about as many times, all else being equal.

In your chart, I changed the x-axis to show labels from column J (J4:J42) and sorted by column J low to high, because the 1 through 39 in your chart was a tad misleading as that was the position in the data, not the actual ball number being drawn.  Now it fluctuates up and down as would be expected.

*Correction, once I changed cell K2, and only referenced C3045:G4541 (range of draws after 2/27/04) the percentages are all pretty close across the board. *

----------


## shg

Nice catch, Paul!

They changed it twice, from the original 5/35 to 5/30, and then to 5/39.

Good thing I don't play, huh?

----------


## martindwilson

ah! but chance and probibilty aren't the same thing!
possibly  :EEK!:

----------


## NBVC

oooooh! the irritations!!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...tml#post219752

Why is that all so suddenly life got so complicated!  Why not start the question from scratch as is required, don't build it up to the point we don't want to answer any more due to the many faces the question soon gets.

----------


## darkyam

It could have been worse.  The OP could have gotten you involved in a 50-post thread doing this and then changed their mind several times and expected you to help them starting from scratch.  I had that happen to me just a few months after I joined the forum. 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...d-columns.html
I'll grant I made a couple mistakes in answering (I've learned a lot since then and still learn something new here most days), but I was pulling my hair out at the end with how many times she changed the requirements or had neglected to tell me something until after I had given her a formula.

----------


## teylyn

This one just doesn't give up ...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-sequence.html

----------


## darkyam

I had a good laugh when I read 



> Yes. Also, the numbers are random.



I confess, before I started reading the rest of the thread, I took a minute to see if there was a pattern and thought I might have found one through the first 9 digits, but seeing that quote later was great.

----------


## shg

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...formatted.html

Mame kept quoting whole posts, which annoyed me (it always does). I asked her to stop, and she quoted _that_ post back to me.

I gave her an infraction, and got a PM seconds later: "Why did you do that? Don't you want to help me?!" I PM'd her back, and explained briefly, and asked her again.

Meanwhile, back in the thread, she did it four more times.

I figured Mame need a day off, so I went to her profile ... and then stopped when I saw her DOB: Jan, 1915. I PM'd: "Mame, are you really 94?" Seconds later, "Yes!!"

I reversed the infraction. 

Please remember my kindness to Mame when I post here at 94.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...formatted.html
> 
> Mame kept quoting whole posts, which annoyed me (it always does). I asked her to stop, and she quoted _that_ post back to me.
> 
> I gave her an infraction, and got a PM seconds later: "Why did you do that? Don't you want to help me?!" I PM'd her back, and explained briefly, and asked her again.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in the thread, she did it four more times.
> 
> I figured Mame need a day off, so I went to her profile ... and then stopped when I saw her DOB: Jan, 1915. I PM'd: "Mame, are you really 94?" Seconds later, "Yes!!"
> ...



Are you still going to be around next year then, shg?  :Smilie:

----------


## pike

LOL shg your a hard man

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> Originally Posted by shg
> 
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...formatted.html
> 
> Mame kept quoting whole posts, which annoyed me (it always does). I asked her to stop, and she quoted _that_ post back to me.
> 
> I gave her an infraction, and got a PM seconds later: "Why did you do that? Don't you want to help me?!" I PM'd her back, and explained briefly, and asked her again.
> 
> ...



lol

Having read the thread, I think I would not have been so generous.

PS and yes, it is not straightforward to nest quotes like this ^

----------


## teylyn

> Originally Posted by daddylonglegs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it comes dangerously close to constructing an array formula at half past midnight  :Smilie: 

I followed the Mame/shg exchange live (except for the PMs, of course) ... it was hilarious! This forum really makes me smile!

----------


## martindwilson

anyone had a go at this one?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...asurement.html
i dont understand a word(but thats me) but the pdf attached really threw me.

----------


## darkyam

I saw that one and opened the PDF.  I was tempted to ask for a version in English.  On the other hand, it's a nice compliment that the OP thinks we can all understand that with no further explanation.

----------


## teylyn

How about this:





> I can't get my workbook below 2.46mb and its only one calendar and a list of 8 things.



source

----------


## broro183

I laughed like Darkyam did (post 89 of this thread) when I read the first thread of this question mentioned by Teylyn (post 88 of this thread) & feel I have to link the second/"duplicate" thread: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...xt-number.html

Maybe my posting here (if I end up beating the others) will give the involved people a bit more time to kick back & relax - ever felt you may as well be talking to a brick wall???  :Wink: 

Rob

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-2007-a.html
/unsubscribe

----------


## shg

> /unsubscribe



That should be /subscribe, should it not?  :Smilie:

----------


## rwgrietveld

I always like these:





> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really sorry to post this in here, for some reason when I try to create a new thread in the main part of the forum it asks me to log on, even though I'm already logged on.
> 
> Anyway, when I enter my password again it just returns me to the log on page, but that's after it's welcomed me back!
> Anyway, I would normally return at a later date and try again, however, I'm in a rush today as I have to complete a spreadsheet for my boss (and as I'm at risk of redundancy I want to impress him).
> 
> On to the question... I would be really grateful if someone could help me with the following:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> That should be /subscribe, should it not?



Uh, yeah, maybe.  Stop quoting whole posts in replies shg.
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## JP Romano

I'm just glad not to see any of mine on here!

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

We heard you were coming so we deleted the links to your threads

----------


## DonkeyOte

........  :Smilie:

----------


## Jo-Jo

I've just noticed this thread and panicked in case it was all about my posts!

I'll be surprised and dissapointed if I don't end up in here soon  :Smilie:

----------


## darkyam

I'll post your most recent one if it makes you feel better.  :Smilie: 

So far, though, none of yours have belonged here.  Read through the thread and you'll see there are *plenty* of posts worse than yours.

----------


## teylyn

Torn between "Bad" and "Really Brilliant" threads ... but this one really threw me, so I googled it.





> Hi hth, [snip]



http://www.google.co.nz/search?sourc...lr%3D&aq=f&oq=

if the link does not work, try to google





> "hi hth" site:excelforum.com



 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Heh,

I've been called HTH a few times.  Perhaps I sohuld be less generous, maybe:





> blahblahblah solution
> 
> IHHPLY



(I hate helping people like you)
or perhaps:




> blahblahblah solution
> HYDIAF



(Hope you die in a fire)

Anyway, I just had a flash back to this monsterhttp://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100086
Sadly, the ministry of truth has been in, but you can still see at least four of the bad threads badges of honour...

WYALAHL

----------


## sweep

I think I screamed out loud at this one

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-the-cell.html

----------


## teylyn

@CC - OMG... I admire the patience of the experts in that one. There's great stuff to be had on Oz, but I must admit, my eyes hurt whenever I spend more than 5 mins there, so I tend to just google in and out.

WRT "hth" etc, I have to dob myself in, for completeness' sake. It's about "tyvm"

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-match-id.html

----------


## teylyn

I have to admit, the idea is not mine (thanks, shg  :Smilie: ), but I wouldn't have expected the OP reaction I received ....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...onditions.html

----------


## darkyam

Here's a new one.  This is perhaps the best example I've seen of an OP not explaining what they want.  It's amazing how hard it can be to get someone to answer a simple question.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ml#post2210038

----------


## teylyn

That's a good one, darkyam. Here's my latest ...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...nd-lookup.html

----------


## darkyam

That's a good one, too, but at least your OP is making an effort, sloppy and convoluted though it is.  I didn't look at the sheet, but from the posts, I don't understand for the life of me why a VLOOKUP table wouldn't be exactly what is needed.  Oh well...

----------


## pike

Love is every where to be found at Excel Forum
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ting-data.html

----------


## teylyn

pike, my parents decided that my generation would be the first in the long family tradition to go without a middle name. I like it. I've applied the same principle to my offspring. But, alas, many cultures do it differently. Not just middle names/initials, but also remnants of honors/knighthoods/regional traditions. In Dutch and South African you'd find a lot of "van", in French/Canadian there'll be a lot of "de". In Spain and Spanish speaking South America, they follow the tradition that the daughter adopts the mother's maiden name as well as the father's name, i.e. Carolina Dolores Murillo Quesada (I'm just making these up), so Murillo would be the mother's maiden name and Quesada the father's name.

I think, life would be a lot simpler with just *one* first name, *one* last name, metric measurements all over the globe and the abolishment of letter/legal in favour of A4.

(yeah, dream on, teylyn....)

----------


## Paul

I'm pretty sure we could do without unnecessary u's in words like color, favor and uvula, too.   :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

> unnecessary u's in words like ....[snip] ...uvula



*vla*? 

That's some kind of Dutch vanilla custard, innit? Riccardo/rwgrietveld to the rescue!!

But in general I do agree to the gray/grey or aluminium/aluminum or color/colour bit. I get confused all the time and have to check myself to adhere to the standards of the country of my choice.

----------


## darkyam

I highly recommend dilbert.com today.  If you see this later, go back and search for Dec 7.  It's a perfect description of some of the threads we've all seen.

----------


## teylyn

This one will be printed in A0 and up on our office wall first thing tomorrow. Dilbert is real. We live it. Every day.

For the purposes of this thread, after 10 replies from the gurus, the OP will add that VBA is absolutely not an option, because they don't understand it. And, oh, please, no helper columns and no array formulae (for the same reasons)

----------


## Jo-Jo

> ...... In Spain and Spanish speaking South America, they follow the tradition that the daughter adopts the mother's maiden name as well as the father's name, i.e. Carolina Dolores Murillo Quesada (I'm just making these up), so Murillo would be the mother's maiden name and Quesada the father's name.



If you don't have (and use) the correct part (not always the last surname) in Spain, you can be thought of as having dubious/unknown parentage!.

----------


## teylyn

Tee-hee, Jo-Jo, so when will we start seeing your posts about separating first/second/third/fourth bit of a complicated Spanish name hierarchy? Should be fun!

----------


## Jo-Jo

Hi Teylyn. Have you ever read something where you get to the end of a paragraph and have to go back to the beginning to try and work ot the overall context... that's how I find trying to decipher Spanish names  :Confused: 

I only used to use my first & last until I moved here, now the Spanish use my middle name if I'm being called out of a queue or some such... half the time I don't realise it's me they call.

----------


## romperstomper

> Have you ever read something where you get to the end of a paragraph and have to go back to the beginning to try and work out the overall context...



assuming Teylyn is really German, it's a safe bet the answer is yes...  :Wink:

----------


## Jo-Jo

> assuming Teylyn is really German, it's a safe bet the answer is yes...



  :Smilie:  That really made me laugh romperstomper, especially as my better half is German.


 I think the German language is something akin to Eric Morecome's comment to Andrea Previn... “all the right notes, not necessarily in the right places” … much like my own posts.

No offense meant Teylyn.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I was once told that arguing was fundamentally more respectful in German as you have to wait for the end of a sentence before you can determine your antagonist's point, whilst in English you often know the end of someone's sentence whilst they're half-way through and many people will jump in with a rebuttal without waiting.

Of course, I'm really polite, so I don't have this problem.

----------


## romperstomper

When I was doing my 'S' level German, I remember (even after all these years) one subordinate clause that was over half a page long. By the time I'd got to the verb, I'd forgotten what the book was about.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jo-Jo

> ...... more respectful in German as you have to wait for the end of a sentence before you can determine your antagonist's point,......



Charlie, In my house, I usually get the expletive/descriptive :Frown:  thrown at me first. Then I know not to argue anyway.

----------


## teylyn

> Whenever the literary German dives into a sentence, that is the last you are going to see of him till he emerges on the other side of his Atlantic with his verb in his mouth.
> - A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court



[Mark Twain didn't post it here, of course, but the quote tag just assumes that, LOL]

Does it show in my posts?

----------


## darkyam

In your posts, perhaps because of being something of a linguist and having learned different sentence structures, it rarely shows.  (I tried to hold off on the verb.  Was that German enough, or do I need to work on it more?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Eventually Yoda-like you will sound.

----------


## darkyam

Yoda a German was?  No idea I had. :D

----------


## martindwilson

> Eventually Yoda-like you will sound



 that just my day brightened

----------


## teylyn

> I tried to hold off on the verb



 Wow. 

Das war beeindruckend.
That was impressive.

Same structure. Same # of words. 

But there is enough English/American lit around to prove that Germans don't have a monopoly on long sentences. Henry James, for one, managed whole pages without a single full stop. Which led to the long awaited counter-act of "The-cat-sat-on-the-mat."-Hemingway.  Finally. Books for guys. Less than 7 words per sentence and none of them more than 4 chars. Bliss. <duck>

----------


## darkyam

Hey, Henry James was a guy, was he not?  That is ridiculous, though.  Check out these contenders for the longest sentence: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_English_sentence

----------


## martindwilson

> Books for guys. Less than 7 words per sentence and none of them more than 4 chars. Bliss. <duck>



 interesting words you get with 4 chars tho!

----------


## darkyam

Interesting is an eleven-letter word, Martin.  We need to eradicate those sesquipedalian tendencies or yours and commence conversing with only grunts and diminutive lexemes like good troglodytic males.

----------


## teylyn

someone have a quick link to this thing the AA people always cite to keep calm? you know, about accept the things you can't change and all? I need a new mantra ...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...hyperlink.html

----------


## darkyam

Well, mine is "Don't worry about the world ending today; it's already tomorrow in Australia."  That doesn't quite work for you, though, does it?  :Smilie: 

As for the quote, the version I hear most often is, “God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.” - Reinhold Niebuhr

----------


## teylyn

> That doesn't quite work for you, though, does it?



GetOutAHere! rotflm*o. Nope, it doesn't. There are times in Oz, when it's already tomorrow in NZ, but there's hardly anywhere in the world bigger than a bath towel where it's already tomorrow from here.





> serenity to accept the things I cannot change



 That's the one. "Serenity" was the word I could not find. This OP had me so befuddled, the only thing I could come up with was "serendipity" and I just *knew* that wasn't it!!

----------


## teylyn

Haven't had one in here for a while. Everybody behaving?

This one may not yet be finished. We may get the OP to succumb to two-line replies, who knows....
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ut-as-txt.html

----------


## darkyam

A worthy addition to our Hall of Shame, Teylyn.  I especially like his impatience at not being answered within 15 minutes.  Most newbies are grateful and pleasantly surprised when they're answered that quickly.

----------


## pike

He never did change that title

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Help, my vlookup can't find data that aren't in a list.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...t-working.html
Much as "banana" can't be found in the sentence "It's a long way to the train station"

----------


## teylyn

I absolutely *love* zip attachments with half a MB!! Makes me look forward to trawling through all that lovely data that the unzipped version will have ... Oh, did I mention I just doubled my data plan, so I can d/l more of these really, really large files ....

----------


## romperstomper

My new favourite is this one.
I mean really, how could anyone not see _exactly_ what was needed from that first post...  :Wink: 




> Thanks for your answers but maybe I wasn't clear enough



Ya think??  :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

Why are people so resistant to posting a workbook?!  It seems like they jump through hoops to avoid it.

----------


## NBVC

I think most are probably afraid of leaking confidential data... or it is too much for them to compress it to a shareable size...

----------


## broro183

I suspect that the Mod's deal with these every day & perhaps it isn't that bad but...

for some reason, the level of ignorant bliss with which the OP replied to DonkeyOte & finished "with a smile", plus DO's subsequent response, gave me quite a chuckle :-)
(esp considering I was watching an add for Jo Frost's parenting programme at the time!)

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...orksheets.html

RS,  *sigh* well you tried!
(I do value ergonomics but I considered this a little extreme - when glancing at "my" keyboard)

Rob

----------


## ChemistB

I think the really bad threads are the ones where the OP just disappears, especially when a lot of work went into the threads (but even on the short ones).  Did they fall off the face of the earth?  Did they go somewhere else? forget the url?  or are they just rude and didn't acknowledge that they found their solution?    :Frown:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I agree, sometimes I have a "slurge" of activity and I love to come back to my usercp to see all the threads updated with responses (ranging from "omg you're the only perfect person on earth" to "you idiot, that's exactly wrong" - when there's total silence it makes me a bit sad and I go away for a while.

I think people's posts:threads ratio should be displayed next to their name - less than 2 would be a bad sign.

CC

----------


## rwgrietveld

What I dislike is when I posted a solution, even took the time to upload a workbook, and it is ignored - as my post is not the last post when the OP reads his post. He/she simply comments on the last post and ignores the rest.

It's like "hello", "HELLO!!". Even worst is when the same solution is given along the line and you see the credits go to someone else (or none are given)

----------


## DonkeyOte

> I think people's posts:threads ratio should be displayed next to their name - less than 2 would be a bad sign.



CC, I like it - you should try and come up with a scale... I'd avoid anyone with >10 ... we have a few ...

----------


## teylyn

Now we're expected to deliver instantaneous replies. Bumping after five (in words: *five*) minutes

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-at-excel.html

----------


## darkyam

Next the OPs will have us building pyramids for them...until the frogs and locusts come.  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

How can a thread get any worse than the Feedback Thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/exceltip-c...the-board.html

100's of posts, 1000's of views, yet no outcome and we all look dumb!

----------


## teylyn

LOL, NBVC. It certainly draws an audience!!

----------


## broro183

LOL, it sure does :-)

It's a bit like "Coronation St" or "Shortland St", we could ignore it for ages (some dude once said that time is relative - but I'm sure we are not moving at the speed of light), eventually come back to it & it would still be the same...

----------


## Paul

> CC, I like it - you should try and come up with a scale... I'd avoid anyone with >10 ... we have a few ...



So what is my posts:threads ratio?

I have about 3700 posts and I've started 2 threads outside the mods area (4 actually, but 2 were info about Excel not questions).

Is my ratio then 1850:1? Or 2/3700 = .000541?  Either case appears it would be bad and I shouldn't be trusted (< 2 for CC, greater than 10 for DO).  Statistics confuse me.  It's a good thing I don't gamble.

 :Confused:

----------


## DonkeyOte

Ha ha - once again my logic fails me Paul !





> Statistics are like bikinis.  What they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital.

----------


## ChemistB

I think it should be posts per thread, not per thread initiated.  That does imply that one doesn't just post once and walk away.  

Although oft times, the mods solve problems with a single post (and jump buildings in a single bound) so that doesn't quite work either.  

Perhaps there should be a factor taking into account thread length.  And frustration factor, and time of day.......Yeah, that's the ticket.    :Smilie:

----------


## darkyam

The vast majority of those who are the problem solvers on here are regulars and recognize each other.  So, really, this system only needs to apply to those who have a certain post count or below because those are, generally speaking, those who are asking for help.  It takes them an exceptionally long time to reach 200 posts, so by the time they do, most of the regulars will already recognize them.  I vote for posts per thread, along with threads initiated.  It should be obvious by those numbers whether the user is helping others and whether they either walk away or take an inordinate amount of time to get to their solutions.

----------


## protonLeah

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-in-excel.html

----------


## teylyn

Yeah. The needful. I do that often. LOL.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> So what is my posts:threads ratio?
> 
> I have about 3700 posts and I've started 2 threads outside the mods area (4 actually, but 2 were info about Excel not questions).
> 
> Is my ratio then 1850:1? Or 2/3700 = .000541?  Either case appears it would be bad and I shouldn't be trusted (< 2 for CC, greater than 10 for DO).  Statistics confuse me.  It's a good thing I don't gamble.



In my proposed metric, your ratio is 1850:1, being substantially more than 2, that indicates you are a thoughtful contributor to the board, being far more than 100 indicates that you need a new hobby.

Perhaps a sensible refinement would be user's-posts per user's-initiated threads (has someone suggested this?).  Then if you started your two threads and never bothered replying, your ratio wouldn't be buoyed by your thousands of other contributions, you'd have a ratio of 1:1, and I could cast you into the mental bin of "idiots on whom my time should not be expended" (normally reserved for work colleagues)... of course, you didn't do that, so I guess there's no danger of that. :D

CC

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> Yeah. The needful. I do that often. LOL.



I did the needful the other day, ended up in a right mess.  I'd recommend preparing for the needful by getting a towel and some wet wipes to hand first.

----------


## teylyn

target practice, Chuck!!

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...arsing-it.html
this made me laugh, the op obviously got hold of the wrong end of the stick and threw his toys out of the pram.DOH!
and roy uk rightly banned him .
as an aside any one else noticed that the shortened url 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...arsing-it.html
seems to be suggesting something quite rude lol

----------


## darkyam

Here's today's entry: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...o-columns.html.  The OP changes their requirements several times, yells at NBVC, and then picks a solution that's opposite the thread title.  Good stuff.

----------


## darkyam

That banging sound you're hearing is me hitting my head against the wall.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...n-formula.html

----------


## NBVC

I had a few of those yesterday... I was looking for my Tylenol  :Wink:

----------


## martindwilson

well he is a neighbour of shg lol

----------


## darkyam

Sometimes, I feel like a magnet for bad threads.  This OP wanted me to hold their hand even to the point of inserting the formula I gave them in their workbook, but then didn't even update it to include the necessary data.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2267517

----------


## shg

> well he is a neighbour of shg lol



Doubtful; no true Texan would describe their location as "Texas, United States". I think he's from one of those Texas wanna-be states, like ... well, like all of them.

----------


## darkyam

This week's entry: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...ml#post2273565. OP seems to want to understand the formula, but doesn't seem capable of adding a simple IF test or converting it to IF(OR.

----------


## ChemistB

Here's a favorite (and popular too) response;
"I can't get it to work."

Can't get it to work how???   Do these people go to the mechanic and say "My car is broken?!?"   Sheesh

----------


## darkyam

I think I've had three of those in the last week, and that's out of maybe 30 total posts.

----------


## tony h

I have taken to answering a few questions by pointing the OP to the help text/training or other resource which has the answer.

----------


## broro183

> I have taken to answering a few questions by pointing the OP to the help text/training or other resource which has the answer.



Good move Tony!
I agree. 1) Why reinvent the wheel? & 2) making friends with the [F1] key should be high on the list of things to do for a willing learner. Hopefully we find enough willing learners that we can feel we are holding our own using the subtle apporaches & not feel the need to suggest a RTFM banner (these made me chuckle & sigh in agreement) across the top of the Forum! j.k.  :Wink: 

Rob

----------


## ChemistB

I know I'm having a bad week communicating.  So is it just me or is this guy not telling me what I want to know?  Maybe I need to phrase my questions better.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2296034

----------


## royUK

He even duplicated his post!

----------


## ChemistB

> He even duplicated his post!



Yeah, twice actually.   LOL.  I think he's getting frustrated with me.  If anyone knows the answer to his question, feel free to jump in with it.

----------


## ratcat

> ......If anyone knows the answer to his question, feel free to jump in with it.



Looks like your safe the thread has been maked [Solved]

----------


## ChemistB

Whew!  And I don't even know what I did!

----------


## davegugg

This thread is a great read, I laughed out loud many times.  I'm kind of tempted to start a thread just to see how obnoxiously bad I can make it.  Would I be infracted?

----------


## Paul

You may not get an infraction, but you may want to test any code received on someone else's PC first.  Disregard any calls to the registry or root folders.

----------


## davegugg

Ha ha, point taken.  Hey Paul, I noticed you're from the great WI.  Me too!  Where abouts do you live?  I'm in Menomonee Falls, but I work in Brown Deer, just north of Milwaukee.  You a Bucks fan?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

You know there are infractions for thread hijacking too...  :Wink:

----------


## Paul

Eh, we Wisconsinites (I think that's correct) are a mostly harmless bunch and wouldn't resort to thread hijacking.  Maybe thread meandering, with a beer in the other hand, but not hijacking.   :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

With a beer in your hand and a cheese on your head?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

and a pie in your pants?




Not sure I understand this game.

----------


## davegugg

> and a pie in your pants?



I am now sorry I started this digression. 

Cheeky, they are references to geographical stereotypes.  Thus, when you digress, you'd probably be sipping tea and playing cricket, or something along those lines ; )

----------


## ChemistB

Perhaps this will help....... or not.......

http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...og&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## NBVC

Here is a fun one for you guys:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...averageif.html

talk about wanting to be spoon-fed!!!  Aaargh!

----------


## teylyn

Good you pulled the plug on this one, NBVC. The next question would probably have been: What is VBA and how do I use it. Teach me in less than 5 sentences and show me everything that can be done with it.

----------


## romperstomper

Could be the same person whose question at EE a while back was just: "how do I use excel functions and macros?"  :Wink:

----------


## martindwilson

here we go again. i can see this going wrong even before the first answer!
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...pins-data.html

----------


## ChemistB

Yep, shg had one of these not too long ago where they wanted to know a formula or macro that would predict the next number in any random sequence.  shg couldn't convince them that random meant random.  LOL

At least there is a formula for what this person wants, even though it is meaningless.   :Smilie:

----------


## contaminated

Hi all. I'm about one year here and observed, that despite the fact that the rules say "Do not use titles such as "Help" or "Urgent"  and etc", but many newbies do it with particular zeal. 
Why not just create pop-up message with forum rules forr users who have less than say 50 posts...???
I'm shure that none of thos posters do not read forum rules beforestarting a thread. But hereby they will have to... IMO

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Dave @ Ozgrid put script on his post upload form that blocked that kind of word - took it a bit far though (something of a recurring theme there).

A less ridiculous method might work...

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...date-info.html

I'm sad that people can't read and implement basic instructions...

----------


## davegugg

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80145

This one is from a different forum, and the whole thread isn't bad, but it still makes me laugh.  The guy posts on a thread that is more than 6 years old.  He takes care to explain that VBE stands for Visual Basic Editor, then he says "plz suggest me a code" and "make it asap".  Yikes.

----------


## ChemistB

I really dislike when people use texting shortcuts, leave out vowels, etc.   Are they truely texting their questions in or are they just lazy?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...-with-and.html

ow ow ow ow ow ow

----------


## NBVC

Check out this guy's sig...at another forum....

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/member.php?u=131933

That's tellin' 'em!

----------


## royUK

I can understand the feeling!

----------


## JBeaucaire

Hehe....if you want a real chuckle, read his signature...THEN read the "Friends box" off to the right, made me laugh out loud.

----------


## NBVC

Yes, that is quite ironic and funny.  :Smilie:

----------


## davegugg

I'm not a member there, can you link to a thread he's posted in?

----------


## NBVC

Here's the recent one I saw:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=478734

----------


## teylyn

Here, Dave: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpos...06&postcount=2

I wonder how he keeps track of all the posts he makes. Does he keep a black list of OPs?

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Does he keep a black list of OPs?



Everybody should......... :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

there you go . i just broke the  friends duck!

----------


## NBVC

> Everybody should.........



I know I do.... and those people actually haven't shown up in a long while.. maybe they are on many other blacklists too  :Wink:

----------


## teylyn

I don't. Yet. 

What an administrative overhead! Do you keep an open Excel sheet with names and run every OP against it? 

What a drag! I rather rely on my memory (OK, OK!! I know...) and just avoid certain plagues.


Then again, here's a nice one, but since I've banned the OP, there's no reason to keep the name on a list.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-columns.html

----------


## martindwilson

what did you do with the stick then?  :EEK!:

----------


## teylyn

I'll take it out when the Dutch have been defeated. Don't tell anyone!

----------


## NBVC

> I don't. Yet. 
> 
> What an administrative overhead! Do you keep an open Excel sheet with names and run every OP against it? 
> 
> What a drag! I rather rely on my memory (OK, OK!! I know...) and just avoid certain plagues.



It's called a yellow sticky and it resides attached to my monitor.... there is not that many on there..... yet!

----------


## teylyn

Yikes, NBVC, you mean a "post-it"? As in "r ip-able, tangible paper"?? How do all the names fit on there?

----------


## NBVC

Well, it uses a piece of scotch tape to ensure it doesn't easily come off... and if it gets lost... oh well.. Like I said, only 5 or 6 names on it... and if I see the names, I think I will recognize them.... not a big deal.

----------


## daddylonglegs

...memory...post-it notes.....scotch tape......you guys are at the cutting edge of technology <joke>

Oh, I was joking about having a list too, when somebody arouses my ire I jump up and down and swear at the screen, but ten minutes later when I've calmed down I reply as quickly as I can (before DonkeyOte does), not because I'm an addict, of course, it's just my forgiving nature.......

----------


## teylyn

guess it's time for my own little paradigm shift -- OPs beware!

----------


## Andy Pope

I haven't used it myself but does the Ignore List not work like a blacklist?

http://www.excelforum.com/faq.php?fa...ublesome_users

----------


## teylyn

Andy, it probably does, but where's the fun if you don't relish that you're not responding to certain OPs

One of my favourite dismissal phrases is "I'm not even ignoring you!"

----------


## Andy Pope

Oh I completely agree, that's why I don't use it <beg>

----------


## martindwilson

paradigm shift !!!!!!! 
I am  out of my depth here!
i don't even know what a "digm" is
 let alone one with a red beret!

----------


## davegugg

This thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-a-matrix.html

had me thinking, it would be useful to inform people they were being too vague, but in a way that helps them learn VBA.  I was thinking of something like this:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


However, is this too ... sarcastic?  :Wink:

----------


## ChemistB

I live in New Jersey.  Here there's no such thing as "too sarcastic."  I like it.  I can see it being put to use when the OP is asked over and over to load an example spreadsheet but pretends not to notice.  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

@paul what? what naughty language is that? must be some strange regional thing!!!!!!
chr(116,119,97,116) is hardly a swear word where i come from it's used as an mild alternative to some much worse words. perfectly acceptable to use in front of mum/gran!!!!

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

My Mum would hit the roof, however, so perhaps it's a regional thing.  My Gran would be fine, but then my Gran is the kind of old lady who uses words like chr(110) & chr(105) & chr(103) & chr(32) & chr(110) & chr(111) & chr(103) without any qualms...

Also, I want to know what naughty language is being deleted?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I like your code Dave, a way to obfuscate it further would be to derive the code numbers mathematically; somewhere on here are a load of examples of people using polynomials to create words of six letters at a time in code... not sure I remeber where it is - people were being clever/smug rather than asking questions which could be searched for!

----------


## teylyn

CC, maybe something like this?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


*Edit:* PM me if you don't get it.

cheers

----------


## sweep

> CC, maybe something like this?
> 
> Code:
> Sub lime()
>     Dim i As Long
>     Dim s As String
> 
>     For i = 0 To 3
>           s = s & Chr((37 * i ^ 3 - 159 * i ^ 2 + 134 * i + 684) / 6)
> ...



Can this be done without macros? I'm scared of them because I don't understand them.

----------


## teylyn

sweep, take a deep breath, then download or buy a John Walkenbach VBA tome. Immediate relief.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> Edit: PM me if you don't get it.



lol, I thought I was cheeky




> Can this be done without macros? I'm scared of them because I don't understand them.



also lol

also, ideal candidate?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...web-query.html

also, groan
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...-tracking.html

----------


## martindwilson

ah teylyn ,one of my all time favourites
i have actually said that to people!

----------


## teylyn

Martin, I've been on IT-help lines early in my career. "My printer does not print" and all. Sometimes, if you throw them an acronym, especially if it's a non-English speaking crowd, you can deflect a lot of trouble. 

"Oh, I know what that is."
- "Oh, do you?"
"Yes. It's an RTFM problem."
- "Ah, OK, then. Thank you"
"Take care! Glad to be of service."

----------


## NBVC

Mommy, help me!!!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ting-time.html

----------


## martindwilson

i bailed out of that after the first post lol! good luck tho' chemistb is still hanging tough.

----------


## ChemistB

If we could just figure out how he's calculating things, it'd be simple.  But he did tell Teylyn 



> I honestly don't know how to be much clearer then that. ADD up the TIME.



  ACK!

I am however inspired by PB71 and his dedication in this thread
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...n-a-table.html
a total of 60 posts but he got a "Solved" out of it, I think a record for General Excel.

----------


## Marcol

Not as short and sweet as teylyn 
But might appeal to ChemistB  

Rem: Always use Option Explicit



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Hope this helps

----------


## NBVC

> If we could just figure out how he's calculating things, it'd be simple.  But he did tell Teylyn   ACK!
> 
> I am however inspired by PB71 and his dedication in this thread
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...n-a-table.html
> a total of 60 posts but he got a "Solved" out of it, I think a record for General Excel.



Don't you love how for every step forward you take.. a new twist is added to send you back again  :EEK!:

----------


## Marcol

Might this be a candidate for the best ever?

Or have I had to much beer?.. :EEK!:  ...burp .. :Confused: 

RIDICULOUS Chart Printing Error 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ing-error.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





> I am pasting excel sheets into a PowerPoint presentation, and they have been blacked out/have a black shape over them when they are printed. They look fine on the screen and when printed via black and white.
> 
> I am pasting special enhanced metafile (I need high quality images). If I paste the chart into a powerpoint presentation by itself, it will print fine. If I add anything else to the presentation it has the problem. When I create a new chart in a new excel file, everything works fine. However, something seems to be wrong with my old excel file/chart template. I would prefer not having to rebuild dozens of charts and templates from scratch, so any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Excel 2010, PP 2010, Windows Vista




R.I.P.
Marcol

----------


## ChemistB

::::::AN IDEA:::::::::::
Thank you for posting that fine picture (when we asked you to upload a dummy workbook).  Attached is the solution to your problem.  Let us know if you have any more difficulties.

Think they'll get the picture?   :Wink:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

ROFL 

I am definitely going to do this - although my response will probably read something like:
"Solution attached"
Followed with a second post:
"or perhaps this alternative solution"
<same attachment>

----------


## teylyn

The classic example here, http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...07139-sum.html post #10

----------


## martindwilson

anyone fancy a go at this?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...riorities.html
and while you are twiddling your thumbs
perhaps this
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ve-totals.html


aah i see cc couldnt resist the challenge at

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...riorities.html

----------


## ChemistB

> The classic example here, http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...07139-sum.html post #10



Ahhh, should have known shg would have thought of this before.  The scary part is the OP didn't even get it, didn't even blink.  Sighhhhh

----------


## Mordred

So, I'm not going to pretend to be anywhere near the caliber of you gurus but what I often wonder is why don't a lot of people record a macro and then implement it into their own codes.  I know I have asked a few questions on this forum but for the most part, I tinker with VBA to try and figure out my own sense of appropriate code.  If I cannot, I'll record a macros to do roughly what I want and if that doesn't work, I'll post a question here.  I guess some people want to learn and some people just want stuff done for them.  No doot aboot it eh?

----------


## royUK

> So, I'm not going to pretend to be anywhere near the caliber of you gurus but what I often wonder is why don't a lot of people record a macro and then implement it into their own codes.  I know I have asked a few questions on this forum but for the most part, I tinker with VBA to try and figure out my own sense of appropriate code.  If I cannot, I'll record a macros to do roughly what I want and if that doesn't work, I'll post a question here.  I guess some people want to learn and some people just want stuff done for them.  No doot aboot it eh?



That's the right way to learn!

What is really annoying is posting code that the user makes no effort to understand then posts back with an almost identical problem that just needs a slight tweak.

----------


## Mordred

Not that I want to beat a dead horse (although the horse probably wouldn't care :Wink: ), but I have something to say about this post:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...xt-number.html

I read that with an utmost fascination and had some good chuckles regarding all the bantering about whether or not a random number could be predicted.  I'll also be honest, some of the terminologies used by different people made my eyes cross and water at the same time but I solved the problem in layman terms.  The next number in the sequence is....wait for it.....wait for it............any fricken number you want it to be, its random.
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## davegugg

Bonk never actually said random... maybe he wanted a formula for the list of numbers, assuming the first is Y(1), the second is Y(2)... the 91st is Y(91).  Does anyone have time to do a regression for a polynomial with order 91?  :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

Sorry davegugg, I posted the wrong link as that last one I posted was closed.
Here is says 



> Yes. Also, the numbers are random. I am trying to find the next "random" number



http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-sequence.html

 :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

I don't think this was necessarily a bad thread in itself
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...lank-cell.html
But the outcome didn't leave me best pleased.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...lank-cell.html

How many rules did that infringe?

----------


## royUK

More to the pont why did our valued member reply? He should have known better, we can't spot them all immediately & it's really up to regular posters to not answer or post a warning as you did.

----------


## Marcol

The valued member was monitoring, and helping, the new thread, not someone elses' old thread from 4 months ago.

It was the coincedental times (Today, 03:06 AM & 03:09 AM) of the replies that drew attention to the situation.

I don't think it reasonable to expect any moderator to pick up that situation, but perhaps if the new question in the old post.......

It was really the OPs' novel approach to cross-posting that annoyed me.

----------


## royUK

He posted his own question, then found a similar post & hijacked it.

His hijacked post was answered, that's what I was referring to

----------


## Marcol

OP highjacked thread
Today, 01:20 AM 

Then Started new thread
Today, 01:44 AM 

My apologies for misunderstanding your reply.

----------


## davegugg

I've always wondered if the moderators want / don't want us "regular" members to warn others when they are breaking forum rules.  I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but I can imagine the mods get quite tired of saying "put on your damn code tags!!!"  Mods, do you have a preference?

----------


## JBeaucaire

> More to the point why did our valued member reply? He should have known better, we can't spot them all immediately & it's really up to regular posters to not answer or post a warning as you did.



I can't say I checked the OP against the poster on that question.  I just answered it.  Sorry, I usually spot those and message you guys, didn't spot it this time.

----------


## romperstomper

> I've always wondered if the moderators want / don't want us "regular" members to warn others when they are breaking forum rules.  I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but I can imagine the mods get quite tired of saying "put on your damn code tags!!!"  Mods, do you have a preference?



I'd vote "Yes, please".  :Smilie:

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> I've always wondered if the moderators want / don't want us "regular" members to warn others when they are breaking forum rules. I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but I can imagine the mods get quite tired of saying "put on your damn code tags!!!" Mods, do you have a preference?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> I'd vote "Yes, please".



That's good, I always do, particularly thread titles.  Good thread titles are so incredibly valuable if you're one of the few who try to answer their question with a little research first.

----------


## royUK

I would welcome our established members issuing warnings, I even amended the Rule to read that way




> 7. Don't ignore requests by Administrators, Moderators, or senior members of the forum. If you are unclear about their request or instructions, then send a private message to them asking for help. Do not post a reply in a thread where such a request (e.g., title change, code tags) is pending.

----------


## ChemistB

Okay, I'm in.   :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

For the record... I am happy with that decision too.

----------


## JBeaucaire

I think this is well-practiced by many senior members already.  Making it official is a great idea.

I'm still concerned that the Forum Rules link at the BOTTOM of every page is not the good link:

http://www.excelforum.com/misc.php?do=showrules

...and it would be so helpful if the actual rules were presented to new members during their registration process.  That would be most beneficial of all, I'd think.

----------


## royUK

I think it's impossible to force new members to actually read the Forum Rules, only issuing warnings will make them see the results of not doing so

----------


## Mordred

I think that most first time forum users would need to be warned to read the forum rules.  For me personally(and this probably holds true for many first timers), I was so fixed on my own problem that I didn't even notice the needs to read the forum rules, I just wanted to get my question asked and quick.  I've noticed that most people will read and follow them once they are told to.  One of you gurus should come up with a script that checks the first 5 posts of a new user against forum rules, specifically the Title rules and the code tag rules.  That way you don't have to spend so much time checking to see if people have read the rules.  If I'm not mistaken (and I'm still quite new to this), those 2 rules seem to be the ones that new members break right from the get-go.

----------


## Andrew-R

On the subject of bad threads ... is it just me, or is this one a little bit too much?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...xcel-file.html

It seems to read like a high-level spec for a mini-application.  As a newbie I've decided to ignore it, but I did consider:

a)  Just posting a load of rubbish code, possibly as a JPEG
b)  Posting "Try =A1+1"
c)  Posting the link http://www.peopleperhour.com/
d)  Asking to see their code so far, to see if I could spot the problem with it.

On reflection, ignoring it is probably the best (and most popular) course of action.

----------


## martindwilson

just point him/her here  as i did him 
http://www.excelforum.com/commercial-services-exchange/
that should do it !!!!!!!

----------


## martindwilson

> One of you gurus should come up with a script that checks the first 5 posts of a new user against forum rules, specifically the Title rules and the code tag rules. That way you don't have to spend so much time checking to see if people have read the rules. If I'm not mistaken (and I'm still quite new to this), those 2 rules seem to be the ones that new members break right from the get-go.



i agree to some extent,posts are locked for the simple fact "help" is included in the title.
this forum is a pig to search anyway. I can't find some of my own posts because i can't remember the exact words I used. The super admin should be able to block certain phrases so you  are   redirected to the rules page as you attempt post.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I couldn't help myself:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...ml#post2402311

----------


## ChemistB

Now that's crazy talk.

----------


## Domski

Brilliant!!! Maybe they could house the pc with Excel in a different building to the one with Outlook and use a carrier pigeon to communicate the updates to each one. It just doesn't sound like she's making things hard enough at the moment  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## davegugg

> Brilliant!!! Maybe they could house the pc with Excel in a different building to the one with Outlook and use a carrier pigeon to communicate the updates to each one...



Why not use Morse code instead of a carrier pigeon - it should be easy to write binary with dots and dashes.  Plus no diseased "flying rodents."  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ConneXionLost

And pass up the opportunity to remotely control airborne vermin with just an OFFSET function?

----------


## teylyn

This one for the Dumb Thread of the Month award.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...age-field.html

----------


## darkyam

There's an award?  What's the prize and am I eligible to enter and win?

----------


## martindwilson

you win
1.an all inclusive break to the code cage
2. free use of alt key for a month
3. a led on your keyboard indicating caps lock is on
4.unlimited posts in the water cooler

----------


## ChemistB

Can you say "anger management"?   Sheesh.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...is-errors.html

----------


## darkyam

I want to start a new ID on here with the screen name "jerk" and then respond.  I could have all sorts of fun with that.

----------


## ChemistB

Darkyam, you'll have to fight Squiggler and TShucks for it.  Apparently they've earned it.  So this is one of THOSE Forums.   LMAO

----------


## TMS

@Darkyam ... no fair, I wanted to do that.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...is-errors.html

You know, sometimes you feel you should sit back and not get involved ... and then you just can't?

Only, sadly, I was Jerk II ... and then the thread was closed when it was starting to be fun.

----------


## DonkeyOte

I'm afraid I took the unusual step of locking down the thread to prevent any further escalation.  Exchanges of that nature aren't really appropriate for a Q & A Forum.

I have notified the Mods of my action and it is obviously at their discretion as to whether or not to re-open.

For those that want to help answer the question the OP has since re-posted at MrExcel.com and has provided some sample data:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=503452

If you choose to post there I would ask you be constructive and by that I mean just don't continue that thread where this left off  :Wink: 

Cheers,

----------


## broro183

hmmm...?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...is-errors.html
It may be one of THOSE Forums, but it seems to contain some elements of truth...
I decided to see what I could find out about this chap & came across the statement "Jeffch has not made any friends yet"!

Somehow, I don't think that's likely to change too soon.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway, that's enough from me, as they say - it's the lowest form of wit.

Rob

----------


## daddylonglegs

I note that the problem is now stated in a much more complete way - data and all. He may not have taken kindly to Squiggler's suggestion but he certainly seems to have taken it on board - well done Squiggler...

----------


## Mordred

I don't see why he was responding to Squiggler like that.  Squiggler wasn't (in my opinion) a hard bum aboot it.  That Jeff has some serious issues.  No doot aboot it eh?  Entertaining to read though.

----------


## Mordred

This one has to count.  Forum rules were broken by 3 or 4 different people in this thread.  
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...gle-sheet.html

Edit:  I can't believe how many views this thread has had.  Over 6000!!!

----------


## Paul

Ok, closed that one.  Four strikes and your out in this forum.   :Smilie:

----------


## ABSTRAKTUS

sorry to reply a few months later. i managed to get that to work thank you very much.

What is the code to pop up to ask how many copies when i click the button?

Thanks
Dave

----------


## shg

This is not a question forum, ABSTRAKTUS.

----------


## blane245

"Hey, royUK, would you show me how to loop?"

----------


## martindwilson

roy's not around so read here
http://tabletennis.about.com/od/basi...learn_loop.htm

----------


## teylyn

> "Hey, royUK, would you show me how to loop?"



That one was really funny. The hijack went unnoticed for a while, leading to a totally confusing, incongruous thread.

----------


## broro183

> That one was really funny. The hijack went unnoticed for a while, leading to a totally confusing, incongruous thread.



Can you please post a link?
When I saw Blane245's post I thought it would be quite entertaining so I went hunting, but I couldn't find it with a Google search.

Thanks
Rob

----------


## blane245

Unfortunately the thread's been cleaned up so the original post is gone.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Damn our mods and their blind fascination with making the forum a free, usable, searchable resource for all.

Bloody socialists

----------


## teylyn

<big toothy grin>

----------


## blane245

> Damn our mods and their blind fascination with making the forum a free, usable, searchable resource for all.
> 
> Bloody socialists



Free is free. Anarchists like it, too.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Prototypical threads:

I need to use Excel to lay out a schedule of tasks, who will work on them, the start and end dates, percent complete, and reports of current status. It needs to show a table of data, and also graphical Gantt charts. Critical path analysis would be a nice-to-have. I don't want to use Microsoft Project.

I want to use Excel to draw floor plan layouts, schematics, software state diagrams and class diagrams. I don't want to use Visio.

I am using Excel to write my rÃ©sumÃ©/CV, but am having trouble with some of the text formatting. I don't wan to learn Word.

----------


## Domski

> I am using Excel to write my rÃ©sumÃ©/CV, but am having trouble with some of the text formatting. I don't wan to learn Word.



When I started my last job a lot of the people in the office used to write their letters in Excel It took me a while to persuade them the they would find things much easier if they used Word.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> When I started my last job a lot of the people in the office used to write their letters in Excel It took me a while to persuade them the they would find things much easier if they used Word.
> 
> Dom




Seems like common sense but I phind it quite common for common sense to be commonly ommited phrom a lot of people's lives.

----------


## NBVC

> Seems like common sense but I phind it quite common for common sense to be commonly ommited phrom a lot of people's lives.



You missed one or two  :Wink: 

Seems like common sense but I phind it quite common _ph_or common sense to be commonly ommited phrom a lot o_v_ people's lives.


I guess "f" in "of" would be "v"... if you want to totally eliminate the "f"

----------


## JBeaucaire

I want to use Excel for recipe testing and food analysis.  I don't want to use an oven.

----------


## Mordred

> You missed one or two 
> 
> Seems like common sense but I phind it quite common _ph_or common sense to be commonly ommited phrom a lot o_v_ people's lives.
> 
> 
> I guess "f" in "of" would be "v"... if you want to totally eliminate the "f"



I'm trying to catch them all but when I am rushing a may phorget to catch the odd one here or there.   :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

Ctrl-F.......

----------


## NBVC

You mean 

CTRL-PH .....

 :Smilie:

----------


## romperstomper

Ctrl+ph surely.

----------


## Mordred

Haha, Ctrl+ph!!  Now I'm going to have to get a custom keyboard made so that my "f" button becomes a "ph" button.  The same would have to go phor ph1,ph2,ph3,...ph12.  Hmm, I wonder iph it would have to be eph or just ph.  I think I'm going to need bigger keys on my keyboard.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I want to use Excel for recipe testing and food analysis. I don't want to use an oven.



Please IM me, I think this can be done with a macro that calls device drivers written in C that force overclocking.  :Wink:

----------


## JBeaucaire

I want a macro to relabel my keyboard.  I don't want to use labels.

----------


## Paul

Ooh, I want in on this..

What is asked: "Can you help me write a macro to automatically download up-to-the-second stock prices, compare them to my current holdings and let me know exactly when to buy/sell?  Thank you ever so much!!"

What is implied:  "Can you help my already lazy *** by writing a macro to make me more money so I can be even lazier.  You won't see a penny.  Sucker."

Too close to home?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I want a macro to invade an oil-rich country on flimsy evidence supporting a questionable moral standpoint.

I don't want to use a President or Prime Minister.

;-)

----------


## JBeaucaire

Seriously, Charlie?  That's a risky comment.

----------


## blane245

I need a macro to fix my lunch while I'm in a meeting. Oh, nevermind, my copier can do that.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

:D

Been reading GWB serialisation in the paper today.  Consider it my support for DaveGugg's right to free speech...

----------


## Domski

Someone's hankering for a spot of waterboarding ;-)

Dom

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Sadly, I can't change my signature for one post, but if i could, it would read:
"Waterboarding saves lives"

;-D

Not really, that would be a crap signature, my real signature would be:
"Puppies are very lovely"

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm all for national defense and all.  I'm against having a fun thread turn political.

----------


## teylyn

Ease up, folks. This thread should be fun. We don't want this very one to turn into a "bad thread". If it gets too tense for anyone, just please try to ignore it. And before posting anything inflammatory, please remember that the written comment lacks the non-verbal subtleties of eye-twinkles and raised eyebrows, and is easily taken too verbally. 





> I need a macro to fix my lunch while I'm in a meeting. Oh, nevermind, my copier can do that.



Isn't there an iPhone app that can do that?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Sorry folks,

I was being all twinkles and winks over here... as Teylyn points out, it's hard to tell.  I'll edit my posts to help...  :Wink: 

Meanwhile, I want a macro to overreact dramatically to jocular remarks about current political affairs... I don't want to use an internet forum about Excel.

ENORMOUS WINK OF MANY COLOURS:
;-)

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Duplicate post issues...

----------


## blane245

> Isn't there an iPhone app that can do that?



What do we need Excel for anyway much less an Excel forum? iPhone (thinks it) rules!  :Cool:

----------


## ChemistB

I'm one of the few individuals that doesn't have a cell phone, much less an iphone but I did get my wife an Ipad recently.  The whole touch pad technology really is amazing.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I'm one of the few individuals that doesn't have a cell phone, much less an iphone but I did get my wife an Ipad recently. The whole touch pad technology really is amazing.



Actually, the touchpad part is nothing new, not even for Apple. The things that makes it all work is the supporting infrastructure and useful applications.

----------


## Domski

> Actually, the touchpad part is nothing new, not even for Apple. The things that makes it all work is the supporting infrastructure and useful applications.



There's useful applications for it  :Confused: 

Dom

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> There's useful applications for it



*:D* 

Yes, most of what people do with these is in the category of, "I do it because I can." Well, calendars are useful, I guess.

----------


## davegugg

> :D
> 
> Been reading GWB serialisation in the paper today.  Consider it my support for DaveGugg's right to free speech...



Thanks CC
Who do I have to petition to get this site changed to Excel and Politics Forum???  There just isn't enough tension on this forum, and I feel mindless shouts of "Neocon!" and "Marxist!" could really spice things up.  If you think about it, Excel and Politics are basically the same thing...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Speaking of GWB, don't know if any of you watch Comedy Central, but I loved when he was Prez and Stephen Colbert would bring on a guest who hated him and ask the either/or question: "George W Bush: Great US President, or The Greatest US President?"

----------


## JBeaucaire

Colbert cracks me up.  I love his parody of Republican stubbornness... and I'm a Republican, so... gotta laugh at ourselves first.

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...lp-please.html




> Sorry thats not the answer I needed? Can you give me the correct answer. Thanks anyways.

----------


## ConneXionLost

When the OP posted that, I thought, "He must be a Manager."

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> When the OP posted that, I thought, "He must be a Manager."



"Bring me a rock."

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...vl-lookup.html
this really pissed me off

----------


## Mordred

> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...vl-lookup.html
> this really pissed me off



You handled that really well Martin.  Clarity is so important on a fine forum such as this, even though it can be difficult at times to be clear.  There's no reason for a guy like that to be an a$$ though.

----------


## Paul

If that is handling a conversation "really well", I'd hate to see one that goes badly.

In my reading of the thread, the original poster never became rude, and wrote in complete, punctated sentences to state his thoughts.  In each post was a please and/or thank you.

There is absolutely no need to get short with other members, nor personal in suggesting how they should improve themselves, unless of course it's to politely suggest they take some Excel training.

Having worked in IT for quite some time, I know the feeling and at times wish I could express my real thoughts at the moment, but you just have to bite your tongue and assume the person across from you either misunderstood, or doesn't know enough to misunderstand.

Cheers!

----------


## martindwilson

oh i've worked in telecoms /IT for 37 years approx, and for me that was really really really restrained  :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

Post 7 is where I didn't like the feel of the message.  And, it was after that that Martin dug into him a bit.

----------


## martindwilson

thanx modred.
but i suppose Paul as a mod is only doing his bit after all that's what moderators are for!
still i'm going down to oz with a kalashnikov lol
that's
Ingredients :
- 3/4 oz vodka
- 1/4 oz absinthe
- 1 slice lemon
- 1 pinch cinnamon
- 1 pinch sugar

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I have seen a lot of threads where OPs get bent out of shape, usually because they say things so poorly that they don't get what they want. Or lots that aren't willing to do any intellectual labor, and want everything handed to them.

I have also seen a lot of threads where the responses are from well-respected and prolific contributors to this forum that give very, very brief responses. Sometimes such responses hit the nail on the head and the OP goes away delighted; other times they think, "Well, that works, but why?" I tend to err to the other direction, giving explanations when I give even a simple formula, assuming that if the person had to ask, he didn't know.

In this case, I see the thread going downhill at every step.

1. OP asks a question, includes a sample workbook. Good start.
2. Poster provides a formula that will work, but without explanation of what OP did wrong.
3. OP responds without actually taking the time to read the formula and see how it's different than his. Suggestion to re-read question is a bit cheeky.
4. Next response highlights the exact problem. "What do you expect to get?" could be an honest question, or a snark. Hard to tell. (That's where f2f beats online every time.)
5. OP still doesn't get it.
6. Response introduces additional issue with the data
7. OP, getting frustrated by now, sort of comes apart at the seams but manages to remain coldly cordial.
8. Response recaps the situation in a very factual objective manner.
9. Cooler heads prevail

As a spectator I am just sitting back with a cold beer enjoying the action.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

You are right 6String, sometimes there is no explanation at all for code and I've scratched my head at some the lines of code that actually work.  I think that explanations are left out for a couple of reasons:
1.   Most OP don't care how code works, just as long as it does
2.   Knowing #1, why take the time to explain things?
Personally, if I don't know the how, I'm never embarrassed to ask.  Every time I do ask, I always get an answer.  
The thing about typed communications that I find fascinating is how one individual will interpret the intent behind the words compared to another person's interpretation.  I've had my feathers ruffled here in the past and if I read those threads again I might interpret them differently (its possible).

----------


## Mordred

> thanx modred.
> but i suppose Paul as a mod is only doing his bit after all that's what moderators are for!



  Paul defused the potential bomb that was about erupt and that's really good of him and yes, that's also what moderators are for.

----------


## ChemistB

> I tend to err to the other direction, giving explanations when I give even a simple formula, assuming that if the person had to ask, he didn't know.



I usually wait for them to ask (and some do) for the reasons Mordred gave.  I also sometimes feel like I am patronizing people when I explain formulas before they ask.  It may be that the person understands Excel as well or better than I (there are days when I can't wrap my head around the simplist formula  :Wink:  ).

----------


## NBVC

You have those who want to learn and then you've got these ones... geesh!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...a-formula.html

----------


## TMS

@NBVC: I am so impressed that you can look at something like that and come up with a constructive response ... more than once.  I suspect I'd have taken one look and kicked it right into touch :-)

----------


## Domski

> @NBVC: I am so impressed that you can look at something like that and come up with a constructive response ... more than once.  I suspect I'd have taken one look and kicked it right into touch :-)



Ditto!!!

I'm guilty of looking at threads like that and thinking 'Where do I start?', Mostly wondering how they put the workbook together to need a formula like that.

----------


## Mordred

> You have those who want to learn and then you've got these ones... geesh!
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...a-formula.html



How could you even decipher what that was to do?  I can look at code and usually tell what's going on with it but that, that is like looking at......gibberish, at least to me.

----------


## Blake 7

Phew, thank goodness!!! None of my threads were here!!!! 

Looking back at my very first thread........... it wasn't clear..... I didn't post a sample, it was terrirble!! Thanks goodness that DonkeyOTE has an interest and background in financial planning and picked up the gauntlet! or i'd still be working on that spreadsheet!!!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

<sigh> I just cannot figure out for the life of me what this guy needs to do. Is it just me?  :Confused:

----------


## ChemistB

I'm not brave enough today to tackle that.  Maybe after some (lots of) coffee.   :Wink:

----------


## snb

Don't worry; I gave an answer. Let's await the response....

----------


## Mordred

The more he tried to clarify what his requirements were, the more confused I was getting, especially when looking at his workbook.

----------


## snb

So please have a look at his last uploaded workbook again.

----------


## ChemistB

Arrrghhh, I've been seeing too many "I need a macro to do a really simple thing" posts lately!!!  Okay, I feel better.

----------


## Mordred

> Arrrghhh, I've been seeing too many "I need a macro to do a really simple thing" posts lately!!!  Okay, I feel better.



I've noticed a fair bit of those too.

----------


## teylyn

Started in April 2010: I need a macro to do this

----------


## ChemistB

This is the recent one that got me.   I just don't get it.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-last-row.html

----------


## romperstomper

My current pet peeves which will almost always merit a place on my 'ignore list':

1. A reply of "that _won't_ work" without trying the suggestion.
2. After long discussion, a final post of "Never mind. I figured it out." with no further explanation.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2447402

What is a socially acceptable response after you have after gone through as many rounds of "that's fine but let me explain what I _really_ want" as you can tolerate?

----------


## DonkeyOte

As much as we would all prefer not to - sometimes - it's best just to walk away (notifying OP of course).  Sometimes fresh insight is what's required for everyone's sake.
(note: not saying that's the case in your above thread @6SJ)

It has been quite apparent to me on a number of occasions that either I'm not understanding OP or vice-versa (or both) and on that basis have bowed out of the thread as gracefully as possible.

----------


## Mordred

> It has been quite apparent to me on a number of occasions that either I'm not understanding OP or vice-versa (or both) and on that basis have bowed out of the thread as gracefully as possible.



The problem can sometimes lay in the idea.  Sometimes the idea is complex and therefore hard to type out on a forum (or the idea is at least perceived as complex by the op).  I've had a couple of my own threads where it took a few posts (and patience from people that I respect on this forum) to understand, and then help me understand what I have wanted.  I've also read threads on this forum that have thoroughly confused me so I just move onto the next one.  You guru's will (most of the time) at least try to understand what the op is wanting.  Kudos to you all.

----------


## NBVC

Yeah, I have been on one of threads for a few days now!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ent-cells.html

----------


## Marcol

The last post in this one (#7)
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...st-number.html

Recalls the words of Hamish McInnes (One time Leader of the Glen Coe Mountain Rescue Team)




> .....They venture confidently into the hills overburdened with expensive equipment and ignorance in directly proportional quantities.



I appreciate that everyone has to learn, and I am no exception, but.....

----------


## ChemistB

That's a gem.

----------


## NBVC

Whomever can figure out what is requested here.. please feel free to interject... I am thoroughly confused:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...sales-tax.html

Whoever is successful get about 25+/- rep points  :Wink:

----------


## royUK

Lost me before you

----------


## TMS

That looks like an object lesson in how to say the same thing in many different ways ... well, actually, not so many different ways ... tax rate = (gross-nett)/nett ... or am I missing something?

----------


## jwright650

> Whomever can figure out what is requested here.. please feel free to interject...



See if this is what they are after.....Added a new chart on the right hand side of their worksheet...enter Item cost, enter Total paid tax % is calculated for them in last column.


whoops, file is now1.14M....how do I shrink the rascal so I can attach it?

----------


## NBVC

John, feel free to respond directly in the thread.

----------


## jwright650

NVBC, OK will do.

----------


## Marcol

@ NVBC
Looks like your problem thread has been solved, but how it was solved, and by whom, remains a mystery to me at least!!!

----------


## NBVC

And the winner seems to be Cutter....Thanks. Rep+ given as promised.  :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

You are right Marcol...not really easy to see who actually gave the desired solution... so I gave rep to shg, jwright650 and yourself too for probably all giving working solutions... that I could not seem to come up with.  :Frown:

----------


## jwright650

> I gave rep to jwright650



Thanks NBVC! :Cool:

----------


## Cutter

Thanks NBVC.  I'll take the points and run (fast).

Did you read OP's final post?  What would be the tax if I don't know the item cost OR the total cost?

----------


## NBVC

Yeah, that's why I ran when I did...  I can't understand why some people can't just give a straight sample covering all aspects.

I had another thread with the same OP that was approaching the same point.... one example at a time and forever changing requirements....

----------


## jwright650

> What would be the tax if I don't know the item cost OR the total cost?



  :EEK!:  LOL....nice.

----------


## TMS

Maybe it was a Christmas present?

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

If I am 5'11" and my sister's name is Anne, what is the temperature in Arizona?

Also, don't bother NBVC, you are clearly no good at this sort of question. :D

----------


## daddylonglegs

> If I am 5'11" and my sister's name is Anne, what is the temperature in Arizona?



Is it 234lbs?

----------


## NBVC

> Also, don't bother NBVC, you are clearly no good at this sort of question. :D



My head is spinning!!!  I am staying out of this one!

Rep points to whoever solves it from Cheeky Charlie!  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/510

Dom

----------


## Cutter

My answer is FALSE.

I'm basing this on the chance that one of your 2 conditions (either your height being 5-11, or your sister's name being Anne) is not true!

Wait - was that 5-11 in heels or socks?????

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm thinking of a number....

What would the formula be to get the number I'm thinking to appear in a cell?

What would the formula be to get the number I'm going to be thinking of to appear before I think of it?

----------


## Cutter

Is Karnak a member?  He can answer you!!!

----------


## Marcol

Q:= I'm thinking of a number....

A:= The number you are thinking of is 27

R:= I'm not thinking of 27....

A:= You are now!

----------


## davegugg

It's too bad Nostradamus isn't still around - he'd be able to write the exact formula you're all looking for...

----------


## ConneXionLost

> If I am 5'11" and my sister's name is Anne, what is the temperature in Arizona?



The answer is always 42!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I'm thinking of a number....
> 
> What would the formula be to get the number I'm thinking to appear in a cell?
> 
> What would the formula be to get the number I'm going to be thinking of to appear before I think of it?



I read a murder mystery last year called _Think of a Number_. *Spoiler Alert*, highlight the rest of this post to read the text: The murder sends out letters to thousands of people, and it says, "Think of a number from 1 to 1000. Then open the second envelope." The second envelope contains a number, let's say 152. They all have the same number. So a few people are bound to think of 152. Those people generally freak out and the guys basically stalks them down and kills them.

----------


## teylyn

> I'm thinking of a number....



This reminds me of the thread where the OP wanted to predict the next number calculated by =rand() based on the previous numbers received by rand() ....

----------


## daddylonglegs

> This reminds me of the thread where the OP wanted to predict the next number calculated by =rand() based on the previous numbers received by rand() ....



OK, teylyn, there's no need to dredge all that up again, I was young and foolish in those days........

...anyway I got the answer on another forum and those lotto millions will start rolling in as soon as my master spreadsheet is finished... that little glitch back in '98 threw a spanner in the proverbial works but I'm still on target for 2017......29th February.....you won't be laughing then.....

----------


## Marcol

@ TMShucks 

You have been warned, this has all the signs of being a classic....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ormatting.html

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> @ TMShucks 
> 
> You have been warned, this has all the signs of being a classic....
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ormatting.html



There are a few warning flags that always indicate a thread is going to head south. That's when the OP says any of the following, anywhere in the thread:
Thanks for answering that question but here's what I really wanted.I guess I didn't explain that very well.Is that clear as mud?I have never used Excel before.Sorry, this is really confusing.I have no idea what I'm doing.Can someone please, please help? Anyone?I haven't had a response in 17 minutes *BUMP*In the thread linked above, it's: "*Lol, yea nothing I do really makes sense.*"

----------


## TMS

The worry is the implied cackle that goes with that phrase ...

----------


## Blake 7

Is it just me or has there been a sharp increase of people NOT marking thier threads as solved or even having the courtesy to answer once a solution has been supplied? 

Can we not have a name and shame board??????

----------


## jwright650

> Is it just me or has there been a sharp increase of people NOT marking thier threads as solved or even having the courtesy to answer once a solution has been supplied? 
> 
> Can we not have a name and shame board??????



......and no there has been no jingling of the scales either.

----------


## Cutter

Yeah, that's my pet peeve - hearing no feedback after giving a solution.  Getting the rep points is a bonus but I mostly just want to hear either a "Thanks, that worked" or "Thanks, but that didn't work". Preferably the former, though!!!

I think the rep points is simply a matter of people not knowing about that feature but the lack of feedback is strictly lack of manners.  There's nothing we can do about that.

----------


## Domski

You'd think it would be common courtesy to say thanks but it doesn't seem that way.

Some are probably wetting themselves with excitement so much at seeing the solution work that they forget and I do sometimes wonder how many people think we actually work for Microsoft and are paid to do this.

Dom

----------


## Blake 7

lol Domski - I remember my first post - in fact it was like losing my virginity to that German girl with more 
n i p p l e s than scaramanga! i'll never forget it! 

I was in the poop at work as I was ordered to do something which I couldn't do (a planning and forecasting tool.... after three days and 3 nights of trying I came accross this site... posted in vain with no expectations when this suddenly a donkey appeared out of nowhere, not only telling how to do it but what it SHOULD be doing!!! oh boy, I tell ya, i needed a Tenor Lady that day!! EDIT::: because I wet myself with happiness (in ref to your post) not because i'm a deviant!

Q re the scales -

My cp page shows that I have 10 comments and 49 points... who else knows my score apart from me and does it count towards anything? 

Do I get a fully paid weekend in Vegas when I reach 50 points?

----------


## romperstomper

> My cp page shows that I have 10 comments and 49 points... who else knows my score apart from me



everyone reading this.




> ... and does it count towards anything?



No, not really.




> Do I get a fully paid weekend in Vegas when I reach 50 points?



No, only when you reach 50,000 pts.

----------


## Blake 7

really? how do i see the scores....

Cheers for the answer mate

----------


## romperstomper

Which scores? You can only see your own.

----------


## jwright650

LOL...someone left me some jingle....LOL





> Consider yourself jingled

----------


## ChemistB

If you're truly interested, you can go to the members list under community and sort by reputation.  It only shows the soylent green but is sorted by points.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

> This reminds me of the thread where the OP wanted to predict the next number calculated by =rand() based on the previous numbers received by rand() ....



I saw, somewhere, a plot of something like the 13th derivative of successive rand() calulcations showing a clear trend.  I'm not sure if it was developed to a prediction proper.  It was a long time ago, and I can't now find it for the life of me, but every time this topic comes up I wish I could post it!

NB predicting Excel's calculated rand() is still not the same as predicting the next random number based on a preceding series of random numbers.
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

I checked the threads started by arnab0711.
That resulted in 83 threads from which approximately only 7 were set to 'solved'.
In most of the cases arnab0711 wasn't the last poster. I suppose that most of the threads are being concluded by 'thanks'. Not in this case.
Should OP's be allowed to post new questions while >10 are pending ?

----------


## royUK

We don't really have any way of stopping them. I suppose if enough members complain we can implement a short ban

----------


## Blake 7

Hi Chem - Cheers, i checked it out! i have to get off page 5! guess as I get better and am able to help!!

----------


## NBVC

> I checked the threads started by arnab0711.
> That resulted in 83 threads from which approximately only 7 were set to 'solved'.
> In most of the cases arnab0711 wasn't the last poster. I suppose that most of the threads are being concluded by 'thanks'. Not in this case.
> Should OP's be allowed to post new questions while >10 are pending ?



I think some people assume that marking their thread Solved or giving you rep (with or without comments) is their way of saying thanks.  Some may not even realize that they are missing that last closure.  I have PM'd a couple of people who I have noticed on that trend and some have replied favourably saying they didn't know they should, but I remember even having one guy start telling me off... asking me to prove it, and when I gave him a handful of links (which were the last 10 threads of his) he accused me of "picking and choosing" which ones i wanted to show him.  I asked him then to show me where he did say thanks and never heard from him again.... but in the end, we are here to help.  If we don't get thanks, then appreciate that you know your intent was good and that you know you are teaching others something, because many people will come across your post in the future and chances are it will help someone else anyways... and that you are in good company and not the only one not getting the direct appreciation.

----------


## jwright650

> I checked the threads started by arnab0711.



Speaking of which...I was trying to help and I managed to get the comboboxes filled but what do you think he will want to do next?...use the choice in the combobox to make his chart reflect the new choice of info?
See example attached

----------


## ConneXionLost

> .... but in the end, we are here to help. If we don't get thanks, then appreciate that you know your intent was good and that you know you are teaching others something, because many people will come across your post in the future and chances are it will help someone else anyways... and that you are in good company and not the only one not getting the direct appreciation.



In support of NBVC's post, I can attest to having received thanks (avec "jingle") on a thread where the giver was neither:
- the OP;
- a contributer to the thread; or,
- a guru or mod at this forum.

----------


## DonkeyOte

sometimes not hearing again from the OP can be just as rewarding.

----------


## ConneXionLost

> sometimes not hearing again from the OP can be just as rewarding.



 
LOL!  Always finding the silver lining.  Nice one DO!

----------


## daddylonglegs

If we want to interpret the rules rigidly then we (i.e. moderators) could infract any member who doesn't give some "feedback". At least 2 of the rules say thats what you should do

*From rule 5*

"provide feedback to suggested solutions"

*and from rule 9*

"Acknowledge the responses you receive, good or bad"

The only thing to decide would be how long somebody should be allowed to wait....... :Smilie:

----------


## Cutter

DLL

Edit that Rule 5 to Rule 6 before anyone notices.  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

As one who has suffered several infractions for trying to help and, at the same time, incurring the wrath of the moderators for "ignoring" their directives, I tend to think the rules are applied strictly enough ;-)

That said, of all the forums (fora?) I have joined, this is by far the best.  The ease of navigation, the capability to upload workbooks, and the general level of expertise is outstanding.  The adherence to the rules makes the forum more valuable to all, although sometimes it doesn't feel like it.

I kind of feel that I've answered a lot of questions recently, some involving a lot of effort, and not always seen the enthusiastic response I had hoped for ... or the jingling scales.  Nevertheless, those that do respond raise a smile and, regardless, I have learnt a lot from working through the solutions.

I think we perhaps need not to take it all too seriously ... life's too short!  :-))

----------


## Cutter

This is the only forum I belong to.
And my reward is when someone says thanks and adds an adjective that I can read to my wife - like "Hey, this guy said my answer was brilliant!" - only to have her look up over her glasses and say "uhuh" while she continues her knitting.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Edit that Rule 5 to Rule 6 before anyone notices.



I'm still working on my elementary counting skills......really, I ought to invoke rule 14 here, Cutter (which is a little like Catch 22, "moderators are only wrong when somebody else says they are.......saying moderators are wrong is against the rules")





> I think we perhaps need not to take it all too seriously ... life's too short!  :-))



Good thinking, I agree  :Smilie:

----------


## jwright650

> This is the only forum I belong to.



[offtopic on]For excel this is the only place that I am a member of, 

for Welding: I'm on AWS.org forum as a Moderator, 

for Car stuff: I'm on Pro-Touring.com....but that's it.
[/offtopic off]

----------


## Cutter

Technically speaking, I didn't say you were wrong - I merely suggested a course of action.

And, technically speaking, this answer is not to be taken as a violation of Rule 14 - merely an expanation given to allay any thoughts of invoking Rule 14 in the first place.  :Smilie:

----------


## romperstomper

Whilst I understand the sentiment, the rep and thanks shouldn't make a difference. We do this for fun, and the odd person who actually says thanks or tips a hat should be enough. If you want more, be a consultant and charge people.
This is not to suggest I don't get narked too, but you do what you can, and human nature is not something I can necessarily alter.  :Wink:

----------


## martindwilson

i gave someone neg rep and their icon went red. yipee but i suspect some mod,counteracted that!

----------


## romperstomper

Yes, I did. ;

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Whilst I understand the sentiment, the rep and thanks shouldn't make a difference. We do this for fun, and the odd person who actually says thanks or tips a hat should be enough.



And there are certainly enough odd people around here.... :Smilie: 

To hear thanks is very gratifying, but for me it is gratifying enough to know that the time I spent actually did some good. So a SOLVED is thanks enough for me even if there is no "thank you" post. So many times the thread is just left hanging and I don't know if the OP even read my answer at all, took the answer and ran, wasn't able to get it to work and gave up....

The best thank you I've had is *jgomez* who said



> This wasn't what I was looking for... this is better than what I wanted!!!

----------


## Blake 7

Check out Mr Grateful..........

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-the-text.html

Bad thread!!! bad bad thread. He was probably sticking his naughty finger up at the monitor whilst typing!

----------


## daddylonglegs

OK, I see the OP has edited his original response so I don't know what that was.......but I'm not sure there's much wrong with his reply as it stands - OK, a "thanks" would be nice....but let's remember his first language isn't English (I assume) so it might be difficult for him to ask the question at all in the first place, let alone cover all of the possibilities.

It would perhaps have been helpful if he had included an example with the number 070, showing that he wanted that to become 70......but it's not too much of a jump to figure that with 100,000 addresses he might have some house numbers divisible by 10....... :Smilie:

----------


## jwright650

The internet is a funny thing in that alot of expression gets lost in translation...LOL

What may sound/read as rude to one person may be just a matter of fact way about another person. It takes a bunch of personalities to make the world go round.

I have found myself in an internet spat on another forum when I was only trying to lighten things up and make a joke...at least to me it read humorous but to the other party it was offending. I'm trying to learn from those experiences.  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

I wish I knew if English was this OP's first language. Sadly I suspect it is.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-on-value.html

Might be time to call in the cavalry to stop my head exploding.

Dom

----------


## alansidman

Domski;
It brings back bad memories of my first exposure to James Joyce and his stream of conscieneceness in "Portrait of an Artist as a Young Man."  That really made my head hurt.  I gave up reading the OPs first request it hurt so much.
Alan

----------


## NBVC

> I wish I knew if English was this OP's first language. Sadly I suspect it is.
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-on-value.html
> 
> Might be time to call in the cavalry to stop my head exploding.
> 
> Dom



I think I am working on one of those too currently  :Frown: 

It is becoming more and more the norm, it seems... the forum must be catching on to the world more and more are getting either desperate for help or lazy and trying to get others to do it for them.. and confusing the s*** out of us in the meantime.

----------


## romperstomper

I work on a very simple basis - if the OP can't even be bothered to type 'I' instead of 'i', then I'm not going anywhere near it. There are plenty of intelligible questions to keep me busy.  :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

Hmmm... let me check my thread for i's instead of I's...

edit... well he/she is good with the I's..  :Frown:

----------


## royUK

This post must be aiming to top the list of Bad Threads!

----------


## Domski

I could ask one of our abap programmers but they're a funny lot and I don't want to talk to them unless I really have to.

Dom

----------


## Cutter

I have my first candidate:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-column-b.html


Good luck, Marcol!

----------


## Marcol

@ Cutter

I came into this thread only to help find the correct answer, seems I did (maybe...  :Confused:  ), but the OP seems to have changed his mind (surprise, surprise). Like you, one more go and I'm "out-a-thar".

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I have my first candidate:
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-column-b.html
> 
> 
> Good luck, Marcol!



Wow, that's bizarre. I would love to know what the heck he's actually doing with that kind of data.

----------


## alansidman

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @ Cutter
> 
> I came into this thread only to help find the correct answer, seems I did (maybe...  ), but the OP seems to have changed his mind (surprise, surprise). Like you, one more go and I'm "out-a-thar".



I headed to the Fridge for beer after reading that. :Smilie:

----------


## davegugg

Here is a great answer - (I know it isn't this forum, but still...) - check out post number 4.  Don't you wish you could use that answer know and again?

http://www.officekb.com/Uwe/Forum.as...oom-Excel-2007

----------


## ChemistB

> but instead of vertically could i have them horizontaly,and suppose i used different list with more letters which part of the code do i need to change inorder to get the right result. say 19 letters and they are going to be used 13 times each but with the same principal, would the code work



LOL, I was almost ready to jump in but that changed my mind.

----------


## Marcol

"Ours' is not to reason why, ours' is but to do and die."   A.L.T. 1854 (paraphrased).

----------


## Paul

That's weird, when I type ALT 1854 on my keyboard I only get

  >

You must have one of those funny Scottish keyboards.  I'd love to get famous quotes from my keyboard, but it came from Dell.  What do you expect?

----------


## Marcol

Ctrl+Alt+DEL = "Peckham Spring Water" on my english keyboard.

----------


## NBVC

Please tell me when you will be happy!

A thread starts with a complex lookup.  OP is happy, but of course, there's a but what if I want to do something similar but instead I want to find this one... 

What's next?  Can this work sideways too... left to right... oh and then right to left.. and what about if it is diagonal, can that work?... geesh!!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

By the way, just by means of an etiquette question...you know, anybody can see this thread. Is it really polite to be trashing the minions in public? Well, I guess people who start bad threads are usually not the type to browse the Water Cooler. But I do wonder what people think of this...

----------


## Domski

I'm sure they'll love being referred to as minions  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## NBVC

Ok, I removed the link and cleaned it up... you're right.. it is not polite... it gives a general indication as the the frustration you get with some threads....

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I think the first few posts in this thread were really what it 'should' have been about - the problem is the need to vent!

----------


## ChemistB

When I started this thread, it was hypothetical, in fact exaggerated to the point of humorous.  However, as time went on certain threads were pointed to as being bad threads.  I do have some hesitation similar to what 6StringJazzer posted but, just like with Excel, there's really nothing like real life examples to help people learn.  Reading through this thread, you will definitely know what moderators (and others) don't like to see in threads.

Edit: Also, at one point, The Water Cooler was only open to people who requested access.  There was some modicum of privacy.

----------


## Domski

I think it's good to be able to vent some spleen every now and then. A lot of people get some pretty good help here and hopefully would understand that it's not personal.

Dom

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Ok....



I wasn't meaning to point to any particular post here, and certainly not yours, just noticed a general trend in this thread.

----------


## NBVC

No problem.. you are correct still, though... it is a bad trend...and we should avoid it. 

I think we need to link this thread to itself.. but we may get a circular reference error  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

> I think we need to link this thread to itself.. but we may get a circular reference error



Turning off irritation should solve that  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## Marcol

With due respect to politeness (P.C.) and the possibility that there might be language problems, and the OP might be a beginner whom I, nor any one else, would not want to deter in their endeavours....
This series must  be a contender for pole position.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...nt-a-code.html

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...rd-module.html

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...d-end-sub.html

Then follow the links

Gold, Silver and Bronze?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I think we need to link this thread to itself.. but we may get a circular reference error



Try searching for "recursion" on Google  :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

Marcol

Tha OP is regular pain, I've given him/her two warnings for duplicating posts & will probably end up banning him/her!

----------


## broro183

They (she?) are creating a list of links for us, so I decided to fight fire with fire - or perhaps it's more a case of drowning them in information overload!  :Wink: 
(it was so tempting to copy all the links & list them individually)

If she decides not to cause too much more pain & saves herself from being given the ol' heave ho, I wonder if she will try to learn beyond the copy & paste...

Rob

----------


## day92

Funny thread, im just glad I dont see my name here :-)

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Look at this oik, not even reading the op but still thinking he can help:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2523935

----------


## day92

> I have absolutely no idea....  :' ( 
> 
> if you'd be so kind can you do it for me?



Now this is funny!

----------


## day92

> Look at this oik, not even reading the op but still thinking he can help:
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2523935



Hey but after I read it I was able to get it right!  :Smilie:

----------


## davegugg

It was pretty gutsy of tigertiger taking on this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...or-months.html


I can see this one lasting 15 or 16 posts.

----------


## ChemistB

Not so much a bad post but this made me chuckle



> I am somewhat knowledgeable in the use of Excel but not so much when it comes to using formulas etc.



Is that like "I'm good with cars, just not so much in driving them or fixing them?  chuckle....

----------


## TMS

@ChemistB: yes, I couldn't resist asking the question ;-))

----------


## davegugg

There should be an emoticon for pulling my hair out!

On this thread, I gradually gave the op more info until post 8, where I just sent an explicit answer.  Of course, the sample workbooks had items located in different places, so it doesn't work on his real workbooks.  I save his newest workbooks, alter the code for the new data locations, verify it works *completely*, and post the needed changes.  OP gets error, but has error catcher telling him the wrong error, so starts messing with the code to try to fix him/herself.  Yikes!

Whew, thanks listening to me vent.

----------


## day92

> Whew, thanks listening to me vent.



Dave are you really venting because of this thread or because you are a Bucks fan?  :Smilie:

----------


## davegugg

Ha, should I make some quip about how gracelessly the Lackers, uh, I mean Lakers exited this year?

----------


## day92

Touché but we take the good with the bad here in LA - seeing that we have plenty of good times the bad are not too hard to deal with. When was the last time the Bucks ever did anything? Was it in the Jack Sikma era? or maybe Oscar Robertson - nonetheless they are insignificant. You guys do make some pretty good beer there in Milwaukee though!

----------


## davegugg

Sadly, it was when I was a toddler.  But that won't stop me from looking with hope to the future : )
For the beer fan, WI is the place to be!

----------


## Mordred

I believe this is my first thread link in here but I feel it is warranted.  The OP was very impatient with us and complained a lot.  So much so that Roy had to tell him to stop whining lol.  Anyways, after all the complaining I tried to come up with something that would at the very least be a start to addressing his problems but now he is no where to be seen.  Find it Here.  He also went Here, here, here, and a couple more threads he started with the same problem.  All this just a few short days ago.

----------


## Mordred

> I believe this is my first thread link in here but I feel it is warranted.  The OP was very impatient with us and complained a lot.  So much so that Roy had to tell him to stop whining lol.  Anyways, after all the complaining I tried to come up with something that would at the very least be a start to addressing his problems but now he is no where to be seen.  Find it Here.  He also went Here, here, here, and a couple more threads he started with the same problem.  All this just a few short days ago.



To top this one off, this person tapped my scales to the negative, even though I solved his problem.  Nice!

----------


## TMS

@Mordred: an OP gave me negative rep because he wasn't happy with the response I gave him. In the comment, he said something along the lines of "you (TMS) should go away and learn more about Excel before offering to help others as I (the OP) *obviously* know more than you do".  I provided some calm and measured feedback but RoyUK picked up on the comments and also provided some feedback and kindly balanced the scales. (Thanks again to Roy)

So, my point is, the moderators do keep an eye out for unfair criticism and/or rep and are in a position to do something about it.

Regards

----------


## Mordred

@TM, I looked at the thread afterwards and noticed that he was appreciative in the thread so I'm guessing that somehow he made a mistake tipping my scales.  For the most part, people are appreciative, even if I provide a wrong solution, they don't usually get upset.  However, I guess there will always be a percentage of a-holes out there that cannot help but be a-holes.

----------


## TMS

@Mordred: Again, I had a similar experience.  Negative rep with an "Excellent!" comment. PM'd RoyUK and he fixed it for me (again).  Regards

----------


## romperstomper

@Mordred,
I have +repped you as compensation.  :Wink:

----------


## RedDragon

As a complete newbie to threads in general, it is refreshing to know what not to do, before I plunge head long into asking stupid questions

So I wanted to say thanks for this thread from a true minion, and keep up the good work, and I'm now going to go and make a sample macro of what I want to do instead of wasting your time asking a dumb question!!!

----------


## Domski

RedDragon,

This is just a 'let off steam' thread really. Most people do just fine as long as they follow the general rules of the forum.

Hope you get what you want from this place.

Dom

----------


## teylyn

Kia ora, Red Dragon,

there are no stupid or dumb questions. If you look closely enough, you will see that this thread points out other things that can go wrong when attempting communication. Don't be shy to ask. Nobody will blame you for being interested in learning new things.

Ka kite.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Note that the spirit in which this thread was started was to satirize certain types of posts, specifically to provide "humorous fictitious examples of bad posts". It sank into lambasting actual threads that frustrated some folks. This was never intended to be, "Come to us for help so we can laugh behind your back." However, certain things can be learned here about how to be a really good thread-starter by knowing some things that turn off helpful people.

----------


## RedDragon

Kia Ora

@6StringJazzer Thats what I meant with what I said before - Its refreshing to know what can make those that help you frustrated - clear communication is the key (something I think i need to learn!!) before you add to the problem

You guys all deserve somewhere to vent - it helps the sanity :EEK!:

----------


## Domski

This thread from an adapt programmer made me chuckle  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...ssistance.html

Dom

----------


## davegugg

Hmm, that thread has rules one and two both broken.  Dare we try to violate all 13 rules in a single thread?

----------


## Domski

Go on Dave, I dare you  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

Not sure how you would break rule 4 _in a post_, though.

----------


## Andrew-R

Maybe you could imply that you've broken rule #4 ...





> I PM'd this question to Romperstomper, but he couldn't help me, so I thought I'd see if anybody cleverer was on the forum...

----------


## Andrew-R

Oh, and while I'm hanging out in the bad thread thread can I just say that I was all geared up to answer this question, but the OP has never returned to give the thread a proper title.  So, purely to assuage my vanity, can I just say =0.5*((A2^2+A2)-(A1^2-A1))

----------


## royUK

Actually breaks Rule#6 as well

----------


## Andrew-R

And #7 & #9 (well, unless he left a neg before he flounced off)

----------


## royUK

Hopefully he's busy picking his toys up

----------


## daddylonglegs

> ... can I just say =0.5*((A2^2+A2)-(A1^2-A1))



OK, I'm going for this one 

=(A2-A1+1)*(A1+A2)/2

----------


## Andrew-R

Mine's prettier.

----------


## davegugg

Actually, the OP is refering to triangular numbers: A2(A2+1)/2, as long as A1 remains 1 (which it would if he only changed A2 as he stated.)

----------


## Andrew-R

Ah, but that he'd mentioned putting a 1 in cell A1 made me think that his next question was going to be, "How do I get it to sum from numbers other than 1"  :Smilie:

----------


## davegugg

That's very true.  I'm asking for trouble by assuming he meant what he said.

----------


## Domski

'He'  :Confused: 

Dom

----------


## ChemistB

I googled the name (Nibiru) for a clue as to gender.  No dice.  I do like the entry for Nibiru Collision though.  Makes for good reading.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibiru_(disambiguation)

----------


## Mordred

> I googled the name (Nibiru) for a clue as to gender.  No dice.  I do like the entry for Nibiru Collision though.  Makes for good reading.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibiru_(disambiguation)



THE WORLD IS GOING TO END - THE WORLD IS GOING TO END! LoL

----------


## tlafferty

Can I make a formula in Word Perfect so I don't have to learn Excel?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Yes, any Word Perfect forum worth its salt can help you with that.

----------


## Andrew-R

I've got a Compaq SLT286 sitting in my garage with WP5.1 on - I could fire that up if somebody's looking for Word Perfect help.

While I'm there has anybody got any Quattro Pro issues or need a DOS 3.3 batch file?

Back to the bad threads - I'm very impressed with the sign off in this thread

----------


## ChemistB

I always liked Word Perfect.  It was nice being able to see all the formatting code and made it easy to modify.  MS Word drives me crazy sometimes.

----------


## Andrew-R

Then I can do you a great deal on a state-of-the-art* Compaq SLT/286, Chemist.

It's the MacBook Air of its day and will come with WP5.1, Quattro Pro, Borland Turbo Pascal and, I think, Paradox loaded on to its more-space-than-you-could-use-in-a-lifetime 20Mb hard-disk (conveniently partitioned into two 10Mb drives to help you keep track of all of that space).

And, once the working day is over, you can chill out with Elite, A10 Tank Killer or Battle Chess.

I've lost the docking station and battery I used to have for it, and last time I tried to use it the floppy disk drive wasn't working properly, but I'll throw in a free copy of LapLink 3 + cable, so you'll have no problems transferring data to newer machines (i.e. Windows 95 or Windows 98 - after those LapLink 3 won't run as the DOS emulation doesn't fully support serial port access).

It was $5,000+ dollars new, but I'll let you have it for just $3,000+shipping.  Do you want me to PM you my PayPal account details?


* Specifically the state the art was at in 1990

----------


## ChemistB

LOL, sounds like a tempting deal after my last internet transaction (purchasing a ghost in a bottle on EBay that was guaranteed good luck), I've decided to stay away from all internet transactions, even one like this that sounds too good to be true.

----------


## Andrew-R

Pah, sounds like your bottle o' ghost is working just fine - it's brought you the good fortune to get the must-have lap-top of 1990 at an inflation-busting price.

Just to sweeten the deal (and to prove how lucky that ghost is) I'll throw in a couple of e-mail invitations to help a Nigerian businessman get a bank account in exchange for big bucks, confirmation that you've won the Spanish lottery and enough male <ahem> enhancement products to make you look like JosÃ© the hose-pipe smuggler.

----------


## Mordred

I'll give 3001 for all that!

----------


## ChemistB

Now the pot's looking better.  If only you had some sort of equipment or potion that allows me to lose weight without dieting or exercise!  I tried the Tummy electroshock contraption but only ended up with severe electrical burns.

If I throw in my haunted Talisman, is it a deal?

----------


## tlafferty

Ever get tempted to answer super basic questions like, "how do I create a sum formula" by using the "let me google that for you" page? Check it out - funny... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sum+formula

----------


## ChemistB

That's excellent Thomas!

----------


## davegugg

At times I'm driven nuts by the fact that people won't take basic steps to find a solution.  It's not like there's much left unproven in the field of Vlookup theory.  Is it really easier to start a new thread than to take a few moments and think about the right search string for Google?

If you know little about VBA, you first step should usually be Recording a Macro.  Instead, they ask a question in vague terms when there's no chance they're going to be able to adapt your solution to their actual needs.  Ten posts later, why didn't you ask that in the first place???

</mini-rant>

----------


## Domski

To be fair recording a macro gives you little other than syntax. I remember the first time I tried it I though the macro would work on any sheet but for some reason it just shoved the formula and formatting in the same place every time I ran it. I didn't even realise the VBA editor existed and when I did find it I thought I'd break something if I wasn't careful so closed it very quickly  :EEK!: 

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

Also, people are by nature lazy. Hence the number of 'how do I do a multiple criteria sum/count' questions. Often seen posted directly above another identical question...

----------


## davegugg

> To be fair recording a macro gives you little other than syntax. I remember the first time I tried it I though the macro would work on any sheet but for some reason it just shoved the formula and formatting in the same place every time I ran it. I didn't even realise the VBA editor existed and when I did find it I thought I'd break something if I wasn't careful so closed it very quickly 
> 
> Dom



Very true, but at least it provides a starting point.  Now you can post the code, say what it does, and explain what you'd want it to do different.  Instead of "I need code that will transfer data from one sheet to another."  Sure, I can give them the code:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


, but I know if they couldn't figure that out themselves, they're going to come back and ask how to put their sheet names in, how to only copy a certain range to a different range on the second sheet, how to make it dependant upon a criteria in a cell, etc.

Anyway, TGIF!

----------


## Mordred

My first lesson last year was the recorder. It's a valuable tool for noobs!

----------


## Andrew-R

I still use the recorder fairly regularly - it's a quick way to find out the exact name of objects, properties or methods you may not have used before (plus, for some reason, I can never remember the syntax of .sort)

----------


## abousetta

I think that the macro recorder is one of the greatest parts of vba. It allows me to create things as I normally would do in excel and then read the intricate details of how to accomplish this in vba. Usually the code needs to be cut down and made more efficient, but how else would we learn the syntax for new features like the new conditional formatting options that change from version to version of excel. 

Also I have heard a lot of people crying foul when the recorder stopped recording anything related to charts in xl07. MS brought it back xl10.

I wish they would make a supper recorder that can create loops and arrays and cool things like that...

abousetta

----------


## Mordred

> I still use the recorder fairly regularly - it's a quick way to find out the exact name of objects, properties or methods you may not have used before (plus, for some reason, I can never remember the syntax of .sort)



Yep!  I still use it too!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I wish Outlook had a macro recorder.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I finally figured out the formula I needed for conditional formatting:

=IF((A1<5)=TRUE,TRUE,FALSE)

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Whizbang

=A1<5

This should give you the same result.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> =A1<5
> 
> This should give you the same result.



Thanks. Now where is the "that was a joke" smiley?  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Thanks. Now where is the "that was a joke" smiley?



should have used "Joke tags".....

[JOKE=daddylonglegs;5423157]This horse walked into a bar......"Why the long face?" says the barman[/JOKE]

----------


## ChemistB

Tags we'd like to see.....Joke Tags
Sarcasm Tags
Formula Tags

----------


## davegugg

I'd also throw in choke tags, but those would only be used by Braves and RedSox fans!

Hey-O!

----------


## MarvinP

We need a "Bring In the Calvary" tag and a "This guy is a Troll" Tag.

I hate it when you give 3 possible answers to a question and the OP claims they made a mistake on what they wanted to ask.  Or they don't like any of thoes answers and want you to do it some other way.  It feels way to much like work about that time.  
How about a "Not My Job" tag?

----------


## JBeaucaire

I had a paid job once I didn't get paid for because he read the code and didn't like the method I used.  Although it was 100% accurate and didn't change his sheet visually in any way, operated completely in the background and was almost instantaneous, he gypped me just cause he wanted me to use a different method and I wouldn't redo it. 

Seriously, it was like hearing someone say, "I just don't want to see the word "find" in the macro anywhere."  ???

----------


## ChemistB

Then there's the "Overthinking it" tag where you come up with a 3 line equation That you know DDL can do in 10 characters.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Post #18 in this thread has a few odd properties:

The thread was solved 19 months agoThis is post 1 for this userThe user repeats a sentence from *JBeaucaire's* post immediately above without attributionThe content of the post is verging on incoherent
What's up with that?

----------


## Andrew-R

Did you follow the link?  Hours of fun multiplying two numbers together ... if only Excel could do that.

----------


## NBVC

It's probably spam.

----------


## Andrew-R

I thought it would be spam as well, but it seems to be a non-commercial site.

While you're here, your fast typing spoiled my Friday afternoon fun in this thread ... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...s-of-data.html

 :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

Sorry... I like yours better though, if that helps  :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

Oh well - I dumped the post and poster.

----------


## alansidman

wrong forum.  Sorry guys.  Having a senior moment.

----------


## JBeaucaire

> ...your fast typing spoiled my Friday afternoon fun in this thread ... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...s-of-data.html




Oh man, you guys, that made my day.  If someone posts a picture of a problem, post a picture of the answer... hehe.

----------


## Andrew-R

Not particularly a bad thread, but, honestly, who looks at that requirement and thinks that a bunch of CONCATENATE statements is the way to go?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-the-cell.html

That said, it does annoy me that the CONCATENATE function can't just be given a range.  OK, it's trivial to write a UDF with that functionality, but why doesn't CONCATENATE do it as standard?

----------


## royUK

This one doesn't get the message

----------


## royUK

Andrew, maybe




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


needs error handling & playing with

----------


## Andrew-R

I'm having a grumpy Sunday afternoon, so I'm tempted to say something to the OP in this thread

They've made 43 posts to this forum, each time asking a fairly simple question and getting a pretty immediate response and when they do they mark their thread solved, but, so far as I can see, they've never even posted to confirm that the solution works or to say 'thanks' to whoever has helped them out.

Is it just me, or is that a bit annoying?

----------


## snb

You can do so using this link:

----------


## Andrew-R

Thanks for stepping in, snb.

I can understand people finding this forum via Google, getting a problem solved and then never returning, but asking that many questions without any feedback at all does seem to be abusing the good-will of those on here.

----------


## TMS

@Andrew: I responded to a query from this OP and pointed him/her to Chip Pearson's site ... so I guess I can't take all the credit for answering the question.  But the thread was marked as Solved with no closure, thank you, or "k!$$ my 4r$e" (as my dear old dad used to say) ... and no rep as far as I can recall.

I guess we learn from this and choose to ignore posts from this individual.  I've added DorothyFan1 to my Ignore List so I won't be tempted in the future.  :Wink: 

Although it cannot be guaranteed or expected, I feel that a thank you, particularly with positive rep, makes it all feel worth while  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards

----------


## Andrew-R

I agree - I don't expect everybody I help out to write a thesis on how great I am, but certainly for the more complex solutions it would be nice to know that we did fix the problem.

OK, I think Dorothy just got me in a bad mood, as it was only a 1 line macro that I posted, but now that I've set up my profile to auto-subscribe me to threads I post in it's a bit depressing to see the number where my post remains the last one.

----------


## Philb1

It's good to know that the people here have a sense of humour. Most forums are oh so serious, or take delight in talking down to you. Haven't seen that here  :Smilie:

----------


## quekbc

This is where having a "sarcasm" tag would play a big role in interpreting this message.

----------


## teylyn

I don't quite see the sarcasm in that. The OP wants something that can only be achieved with VBA, but they don't want VBA in the solution. There's no sarcasm implied in the answer "You can't do that without VBA". It's just a fact.

In the meantime, a suggestion involving VBA has been posted, after the OP has asked for a kid-glove approach.

----------


## quekbc

Haha, fair enough. I tend to read too much into messages. 

As English is not my native language, enlighten me, what's a kid-glove approach?

----------


## teylyn

English is not my first language, either, by the way.

Kid glove

----------


## quekbc

Well played.

----------


## Andrew-R

> As English is not my native language, enlighten me, what's a kid-glove approach?



To "treat with kid-gloves" means to be very gentle with, perhaps even excessively careful.

----------


## romperstomper

Unless you are a goat, in which case it's altogether more sinister.

----------


## quekbc

This is starting to sound like Kill It, Cook It, Eat It.

----------


## JBeaucaire

[lecture mode] 
"Kid glove" is one of the many, many idioms that has been misused for so long people now think it means the thing the mistakers have been using it for.   

Kid-glove does almost mean "treat a person/topic gently", but in context it originally meant "treat gently so as to not offend or antagonize", like trying to deal with your new Mother-in-law. It was mostly a political term.   It doesn't actually mean "teach step by step".... which is, as noted, a common use nowadays.

One of the more famous common misused phrases is "begs the question"... I've heard that THREE times this week alone on various television shows... misused every time, and all three times by "characters" that are depicted as smarter than normal people (ironic, huh?).  People think it means "leads me to ask the next question".... which it certainly does not mean.

"Begging the question" means to use as "fact" something that is not "fact" (or has yet to be proven so) to further your argument.  It's means "circular reasoning".

_"The Bible is true because it was written by God"._  (I'm a Christian, so I fully understand how this commonly spoken Christian statement is "begging the question.")

_"All murder is wrong, abortion is murder, so abortion is wrong."_ (The middle part begs the question.)

_(Both examples above are meant to demonstrate the problem, not ignite debate on religion or abortion, they're just good clear examples)_
[/lecturemode]

Anyway, there you go....  The only idiom that comes to mind for this situation might be "Lead this horse to water"....

----------


## Andrew-R

With all due respect, idioms mean whatever they are understood to mean.  Begging the question has been used in the context of prompting or suggesting the next question for so long now that it's probably futile to insist on its original meaning.  To do risks sounding like one of those retired Majors who writes to the newspapers to complain that 'gay' means happy and that any other use is incorrect  :Smilie: 

I do feel your pain.  I still twitch when I hear "enormity" used to mean "very big" or somebody slaps down "It's the exception that proves the rule" as if means the opposite to its actual meaning, but language marches on and we march with it.

----------


## quekbc

O_O

I bow to thy wisdom

----------


## ChemistB

> one of the many, many idioms that has been misused for so long people now think it means the thing the mistakers have been using it for.



The one that drives me crazy is "literally" as in, "I literally just about died" or "He literally flew out of there."   
As per Andrew's comments, it does now mean exactly the opposite of what it orginally meant (as in figuratively, not literally).  I just don't buy it.

----------


## davegugg

I can't decide if the guy in this thread just doesn't know much and is seriously trying to come up with a solution, or if he/she is just trying to put down enough junk to convince me to do it for him.  Did he really think Application.WorksheetFunction.Sum() was going to get him a random number?  I could help more, but if he really is studying for a test he's not going to have a shot unless he can figure this stuff out using a Help file.  He didn't even follow my advice about the Rand function and the use of an array.  For now, I think I'll just let he think about it while a mod comes in and tells him to add some code tags.

----------


## ConneXionLost

As requested.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

Is it just me?

http://www.excelforum.com/search.php?searchid=3488928

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

Is what just you?

----------


## Domski

I just find most of the comments a little 'odd' would be a nice way of putting it when read in context with the rest of the threads.

Dom

----------


## davegugg

I think you may have posted the wrong link up there Dom.

----------


## TMS

@Dom: the URL doesn't work for me ... is that what you're asking?

----------


## romperstomper

Does that link work for you then?

----------


## Domski

Must just work for me as it's a search I generated.

Post #4: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...f-formula.html
Post #2: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...l-average.html

Dom

----------


## TMS

@Dom: so you refer to donaldsmith1978? No, I don't think it's just you.  Nice of him to contribute to the discussion but it doesn't seem to add a lot of value.  Interesting how the posts appear to be completely ignored. ;-)

----------


## Whizbang

I expect it is probably a bot, pulling random Excel phrases.  If his signatures were enabled, I bet it'd have at least a couple of links.

----------


## Domski

Can we keep it as a pet?

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

Nope - he gone now.  :Smilie:  (his address appeared repeatedly in a list of spammer IPs.)

----------


## snb

I was hesitating putting this post into the joke thread or into this one.

----------


## royUK

This one deserves a prize

----------


## Domski

Not sure where to go with this one other than nowhere:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...rcentages.html

Dom

----------


## Andrew-R

That's brilliant, Domski.  When I clicked on the JPEG I was, foolishly, expecting a screen-shot.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I hereby throw myself on the mercy of the court. See posts #6 and 8 and render your verdict.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/802124-help-with-changing-value-automatically-over-time.html

----------


## daddylonglegs

I'm tempted to reply with my moderator hat on - that's borderline rule breaking......and if not rule breaking then impolite and unnecessary - I agree with you 6string, you have simply offered a better version of the code and explained why it's better.

I don't do VBA generally but that's exactly the sort of thing I'd do in another context....

keep on excelling  :Smilie:

----------


## shg

We get deathly tired of your compact, efficient, clever formulas ...

----------


## daddylonglegs

I know - I'm thinking of giving it up and taking up the guitar instead......

----------


## shg

An excellent choice. Please send me your 3000-page formulary, and I will carry on on your behalf, claiming them as my own.

----------


## darkyam

I'm with shg and dll.  If it weren't for mods and other gurus improving on my formulas, I'd still be using array formulas for everything and helper columns so I could do vlookups rather than index/match.  Maybe he just got a little frustrated if it seems like it's happening on every thread he posts in.

----------


## snb

@6SJ

for my 'verdict' see here

----------


## darkyam

:Confused: This is almost the definition of much ado about nothing.  How are we on post #12 with nearly all of that time discussing just how to upload a workbook?

----------


## darkyam

And Overreaction of the Year Award goes to...(drum roll please)...:http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...ml#post2655827

----------


## alansidman

@darkyam.  There was no short fuse there.  Just an instant implosion.  Let's hope he finds out how to act before he gets into the working world.

----------


## romperstomper

Per your sig, I think he was just "yesterday's nut".  :Wink:

----------


## darkyam

Maybe, but let's hope he perseveres only if he also grows up oak-like.

----------


## tigeravatar

I don't even know what to say to this guy.  The answer is in his original thread, which I posted a link to in his duplicate thread.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2671837

----------


## Andrew-R

This one gave me a chuckle this morning.

He's obviously twigged that I make all of my formula needlessly complicated in a vain attempt to make myself look clever.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Andrew, I don't think that is the case.  We are used to looking at multi-tiered structured formulas and reading them from the inside out.  Most people are not, so it all reads as "OMG" to them the first time through.   

Explanations are cumbersome to provide. Sometimes we explain it (like you did), other times we just offer more hard to read at first answers (like snb did).   :Wink:

----------


## abousetta

A picture worth =SQRT(POWER(10,6)) words.Picture1.jpg

----------


## martindwilson

bad thread this is really bad probably the worst i've seen  :Smilie:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> He's obviously twigged that I make all of my formula needlessly complicated in a vain attempt to make myself look clever.



To paraphrase Einstein, we make the formulas as simple as possible but no simpler.  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

The isn't really a bad thread but it originally caught my eye as I thought the OP was declaring that they 'wrote the book on Excel'.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...in-excel.html?

How far would you get before you realised Excel was a rubbish place to do something like that?

Dom

----------


## Mordred

@Dom, I still don't understand completely what it is that OP wants!  Is he writing a book or is he working with a workbook lol?  Should someone jump in and tell him that Excel doesn't pick the paper for you?

----------


## ChemistB

Why would he write a book using Excel?  Everyone knows Access is the perfect tool for writing long manuscripts!

----------


## JBeaucaire

...Or PhotoShop....

----------


## Domski

Wouldn't you use PhotoShop to make a bad book seem better than it really is?

Dom

----------


## Kyle123

I think I'd select paint for a book, easier than word for getting round all that pesky auto-formatting  :Wink:

----------


## Andrew-R

In my day we had a DOS prompt and...

Type con > mybook.txt

----------


## Mordred

How about a pen and paper?

----------


## Domski

Wash your mouth out!!!

----------


## JBeaucaire

> How about a pen and paper?




I don't believe we should suggest mythical solutions.  Nobody believes in that...

----------


## snb

I'd prefer Publisher (what's in a name...)

----------


## Mordred

LoL, such hostility towards the ol'trustworthy pen and paper.  If not that, how about the mechanical typewriters?  I still have one although it is electric and it only works when if darn well feels like it.  Hmm, if not that then perhaps stone tablets and a chisel?

----------


## TMS

I think this is turning into a really bad thread ...

----------


## Domski

WTF???

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-charting/820683-a.html

----------


## darkyam

Thanks, Dom.  I actually laughed out loud on that one, especially the third post.

----------


## royUK

I think he's totally lost! His previous post refered to the on before that. I told him to post in the original post.

----------


## darknation144

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2739281

Do you guys allow offering paid for advice?

----------


## NBVC

This is a free forum.... nobody should be asking for payment... a willing moderator might take care of him...

----------


## daddylonglegs

The rules don't explicitly bar him from doing that, although I'm inclined to have a word with him anyway - PM on the way.

I hoped I might shame him into stopping that approach, hence my post here

Clearly that didn't work......

----------


## Domski

I'd noticed him touting for business and sent him a pm earlier saying I didn't think it was really in the spirit of the forum.

Dom

----------


## darknation144

He seems pretty keen.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...g-up-data.html

----------


## Domski

It wouldn't be so bad if the advice he was giving was all correct but from what I can see it isn't.

Anyway he has incurred my displeasure.

Dom

----------


## daddylonglegs

He's been a member here for a whole week - in my view at this point he should be demonstrating what he can do not boasting about what he might do if you paid him.......

----------


## daddylonglegs

I sent him this:

Hello Dennis,

Welcome to excelforum - nice to have you on board

I've noticed that you are explicitly asking for payment in return for answering questions. That's against the spirit and ethos of this forum so please desist.

There are many contributors here giving their time and expertise for free - perhaps you would like to join them?

regards, daddylonglegs

----------


## darkyam

Polite as always, DLL.  One would have thought that he'd pick up on your previous hint or that he'd get the idea that everyone else was willing to give free solutions and so he was wasting his time trying to earn a buck.  Oh well.

----------


## NBVC

Send him to Ozgrid.. he can get paymnent over there.

----------


## Paul

I've gone through all his posts and deleted the ones asking for payment.  If his post is referenced further down in the thread I've simply removed the "but not for free" bit.

If he wants to charge for services he can start his own forum.

----------


## Domski

I've had an exchange of messages with him now being as polite as I can but still not sure he gets it. He seems to think I'm trying to stop him doing his job.

Hopefully Paul and DLL's interjection will enlighten him.

Dom

----------


## royUK

If I could be bothered I'd ban him!

----------


## darknation144

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2739292

Private solutions.

----------


## TMS

How to put new folk off ... and waste a lot of effort:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-function.html

----------


## Firefly2012

> How to put new folk off ... and waste a lot of effort:



I agree.  But thems the rules and if it makes certain moderators (both past and present) feel a little more important I doubt anything will change

----------


## TMS

@Firefly: oh, I know, understand and agree ... just a comment. Resistance is futile  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## royUK

> How to put new folk off ... and waste a lot of effort:
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-function.html



It makes more work for the moderator concerned.

----------


## Mordred

> I agree.  But thems the rules and if it makes certain moderators (both past and present) feel a little more important I doubt anything will change



I agree with Roy on this.  I don't think you can appreciate how much work it is to moderate a forum that has the traffic of new people like this site.  Mayhap some moderators may feel 'important' but for the most part I believe a moderator would rather not give people a hard time regarding following rules.

----------


## Firefly2012

> Mayhap some moderators may feel 'important' but for the most part I believe a moderator would rather not give people a hard time regarding following rules.



I think it depends on the moderator concerned and how enthusiastically they enforce the rules.  There are certain moderators who are _very_ enthusiastic about rule enforcement, and others who are less so.  Having been a newbie once, I know which style I prefer.

----------


## Andrew-R

I'm with Firefly on this one - I think that using canned responses, quoting the forum rules, comes across as both unfriendly and unhelpful.

I appreciate that the mods on here do have a lot of work to do, and we do have a lot of newbies who get off on the wrong foot with regard to rules 1 and 3, but I still think we could do more than just quoting forum rules back at them.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> I'm with Firefly on this one - I think that using canned responses, quoting the forum rules, comes across as both unfriendly and unhelpful.
> 
> I appreciate that the mods on here do have a lot of work to do, and we do have a lot of newbies who get off on the wrong foot with regard to rules 1 and 3, but I still think we could do more than just quoting forum rules back at them.



... and locking them out until they grovel in a PM, and infracting other members who try to help regardless ...

----------


## Andrew-R

Sounds like there's a story there, Bob.  Have I missed something?

----------


## Firefly2012

> Sounds like there's a story there, Bob.  Have I missed something?



I was under the impression this was standard practice on this forum.

----------


## daddylonglegs

There has been discussion about this in the moderators forum for some time - some moderators, including myself, would prefer a more relaxed approach to the enforcement of rules (especially for new posters) but the concensus most recently was for a more robust enforcement regime - I'm not sure if that might change in the light of the "retirement" of some moderators, I hope it will.

I'm also a moderator at MrExcel (with a different username) - if any of you also post there you will perhaps notice a more "light-touch" approach - we prefer to try to assist new posters there, rather than scare them off!

----------


## snb

The first one's to be canned should be the 'technical' team, because of not complying to any rule of a decent functioning forum (conciseness, politeness, clearness of communication, not double posting 'issues', etc.)

----------


## Firefly2012

I've never really understood why a forum needs rigid enforcement (fair enough keeping posts polite) but why it matters whether code tags have been used or a (highly subjective) thread title is satisfactory or not seems a make-work situation to me.  Worse, in many cases I suspect the mods simply enjoy flexing their 'muscles' as it were.

----------


## Andrew-R

No, I can see the reasons for the rules - I certainly agree with the code tags one; although I wouldn't enforce it for a single line of code (which I have seen done).

With thread titles I think the given reason is that it helps people searching for answers, although the number of threads we have with titles that are variations on, "Need help with VLOOKUP" must make that argument redundant.  In truth I think it just makes life easier for regular forum contributors as (a) it helps them decide which threads match their skills and (b) it's easier to remember which thread is which if they're not all called "Macro help needed".

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Sounds like there's a story there, Bob.  Have I missed something?



Unfortunately, this forum is far too heavy handed in its moderation, and has been for as long as I can recall. I do not think it actually improves matters, and can have an adverse effect if it drives new posters away. And the practice of infracting people who respond when a moderator has 'opined' is absolute nonsense in my view (and yes, I have been, twice).

As for Mr Excel DLL, yes it is generally more relaxed, but there are instances there where the moderating team can over-react and get carried away with their own self-importance (which as a moderator you undoubtedly know of such occasions).

----------


## Andrew-R

Heavy handed?  Surely not.

This thread was obviously well deserving of the infraction that has been dished out.  Great work.

I don't think I've ever seen one of the proper moderators behave in this way, so why the hell is somebody who was made a mod to magically improve technical support doing so?

----------


## arlu1201

Andrew-R,

I am new to moderating and am totally open to suggestions for improvement.  If you feel i have committed a mistake, i am open to reversing the action.

The reason for the warning is because the user already has 38 posts in their name, and by now should know the forum rules.  Am i wrong in thinking so?

----------


## romperstomper

> As for Mr Excel DLL, yes it is generally more relaxed, but there are instances there where the moderating team can over-react and get carried away with their own self-importance (which as a moderator you undoubtedly know of such occasions).



I can certainly think of one.

----------


## Andrew-R

Arlette,

I've got a message on my home page from you, from the month you joined the forum, asking, "How do i post an infraction if i see that someone has violated the rules?"

It's good to see you've found the answer to your question.

----------


## Firefly2012

I guess it's a tricky one to manage but (in my opinion) those forums that do best (and, personally, keep me coming back time and again) are those where moderation is conducted with a light touch.

----------


## darknation144

Why has arlu's name turned green? Can I turn my name red?  :Smilie:

----------


## romperstomper

She's a moderator - their names are green; admins in black; plebs in blue.

----------


## split_atom18

Ah the topic of Moderation. It is an argument that will continue for the ages. They are just like police. If everyone knew/obeyed the rules we wouldn't need them. I doubt any of us can say we are perfect. I know I can't.

We can all think of Moderators who have abused their power, maybe on occasion, maybe all the time. Sometimes they are just having a bad day, sometimes they just needed spanked as a child. Just like the police if they see an infraction they have the option of doing something about it. That doesn't mean they "have to", or have to issue the "max penalty". There is a big difference between willful disobedience and disobedience.

Example of my idea of "Good Moderation":
In one of my posts (not puting code tags on purpose in this post), I had the following: "Me.FieldName or Me!FieldName" was explaining dot vs bang. Instead of jumping my balls about it. SHG just edited my post. I didn't feel that it needed code tages, it wasn't a big code it was text as an example. That is good moderation in my opinion. Had I received an infraction for that, I wouldn't have been thrilled with sharing information that could help others.

I would be lying if I said I haven't seen some overzealous enforcement here. However, I would not be telling the whole truth if I stopped there, based on the number of posts on this site, the admins/mods do a good job of enforcing the rules in place. If you have an issue with the rules, talk to an Admin, as likely the mod had no say in the rule. (I do realize that is not a catch all)

----------


## Bob Phillips

@Andrew-R - LOL! When you said about a post that deserved an infraction, I thought you had dug up one of my old ones. I visited it with trepidation.  :Smilie: 

@split-atom18 - but moderators are not police. Police are there to ensure that society continues to function, but IMO if they pull up every lad cycling on the pavement (as an example), especially when serious crimes are ignored as too difficult, then they are not creating a better society, all they are doing is alienating the people whose support they need. In a similar manner, forums need people who ask questions and people who answer them. If they pile in on new posters as they did in Andrew-R's example, they are likely to drive them away, and these are the people that generate their revenue. If they also jump on responders they will either drive them away as they have with a dozen or so lately, or eventually they will infract the ornery ones like me off, and they need responders to draw in the OPs. Don't forget, we don't do this because ExcelForum pays us anything or for any love of ExcelForum, we do it to help people improve their Excel. The last thing we need is to be treated like naughty schoolkids by people who likely are far less skilled than we.

As you say a light touch is far better, and I don't see other forums that deploy such suffering. I moderate on another site, over there I have never warned anyone over titles or code tags, and whilst I have seen others mention it in passing, I haven't seen them issue warnings either. The only infractions I have seen are for spam. When I see missing code tags, I add them, it takes me 5 seconds, as long as it would to mention it.

----------


## Firefly2012

I agree with everything Bob said.  

The old newsgroups were a good place too because they had very little in the way of moderation (other than removing abusive stuff).

----------


## split_atom18

@Bob - I agree with you about a lot of what you said. As I said in my post, if it is an issue with the rules, then an Admin/Owner of the site needs to address that. As I am also a moderator of a forum (I don't own). I have to abide by the rules put in place by others(not me), or I won't be a mod long. Like you if it is something like code tags, you just edit it. I would say, less removing spam, I spend more time "moderating" - keeping flamers from driving people off, then I do harassing new people with lame rules. Other then spam removal most time is spent helping people just like others. A soft touch is important.

Code tags & Title are so low on my list of issues. I don't care what the title reads, I read the first post to find out. Code Tags can help keep the thread tidy if there are more then a few lines of code in a single post.

You mentioning changing them. As posted above that is what shg did for me(good moderation). Likely doing that, they see their post has been edited and try and do better next time.

----------


## Whizbang

Moderation in moderation

Eh? Eh?  See what I did there?  :Wink: 

As for just editing a post, I believe that at the very least this should be in conjunction with a written message on the thread.  Otherwise the visibility will be gone and people will soon forget about that rule, or even assume someone will come along and clean up after them.

And what is wrong with an infraction?  How else can a moderator, who sees dozens and dozens of thread per day, keep track of how many warnings a user has received?  Give them a mark on their record so you can see if the user is just misunderstanding or ignorant of the rules or if they are intentionally flouting them.  A single infraction is nothing.  The fact that everyone doesn't have at least a couple means that the moderators are being fairly light-handed, IMO.  If a user winds up with a dozen or so, then maybe it is time for harsher methods.  In what way is an infraction causing harm or disservice to the user? It is merely a reminder that the rules have been put in place and the site owners/moderators ask you to please follow them to better enable the purpose of the site.

I received an infraction from RoyUK and said, "Oops.  My bad." and promptly continued on with my day.  It is nothing to get offended by.  It is merely a tool for the moderators to use to keep track of repeat rule offenses.  It should be seen as such.  It is not a slap in the face.  It is not a red A on the forehead.  It is not a phone call to your mother.  It is not vote off the island.  

It is not, in any way, a big deal.  

Now about "scaring people away".  This site gets oodles and oodles of traffic.  The goal of the site is not to be as sticky as possible and get as many active members as possible.  One-topic posters are not to be feared or discouraged.  It is the nature of a free help service.  As a contributor, if a poster gets upset that they are asked to follow the rules, and maybe even receive an infraction and a locked topic, and so they leave or make a stink, why should I then try to continue to help them?  So, they leave.  Big deal.  Both their and my time are better spent somewhere else.  There are hundreds of other posts to choose from that I can contribute to, and there are dozens of other help sites they can go to.

The rules, IMO, are not all that complicated or unfair.  I can see the reason for them.  The effectiveness of the rule can be questioned, sure.  Like the titles one.  Does it really provide better SEO and "visibility" for the site and allow searcher to find the topic they need?  Maybe.  This site is very popular, which seems to suggest it just might.  But, it could just be a waste of time too.  Code tags help make code easier to read.  This is indisputable.  Should they be put around signle line snippets?  Maybe, maybe not.  They do help when scanning through a topic for the code, so I could see the point of enforcing it at this level. But, then again, they also make the flow of the paragraph break.  Sentences like "I tried to use the Range("A1").Value method" would look silly with a big code box between the words.

So, this brings me back to my first sentence.  Moderation in moderation.  But who moderates the moderators?  The site owners, of course, but I assume that other moderators can police abuses or misunderstandings.  If there is a problem with a specific moderator or thread, simply seek the help of another moderator.  If the problem persists, then you have a hard choice, but moderators are people too.  They are moderating becuase they showed a willingness to contribute and volunteer on the site.  Maybe "the power went to their heads", but much more likely they will at least listen to a request to reverse or adjust a moderation.  They will also maybe clarify their intentions or reasons for the action.  In the end, both parties come away with a better understadning.  Showing a willingness to work with the moderator and at least attempt to work within the rules of the site, I am sure, is all that is asked or expected.

----------


## Firefly2012

> This thread should be renamed the "Whiner's Thread"



Why do you think this?

----------


## Andrew-R

> This thread should be renamed the "Whiner's Thread"



Paul, looking at your posting record most of your posts here seem to be asking for help.  Nothing wrong with that, it's what the forum is for, but mostly this thread is people with rather more than 44 posts and who contribute solutions, discussing issues which may determine whether or not they continue to use this forum.

If your opinion is that we're whining then fair enough, but do you really want the pool of Excel experts on this forum to diminish or even, by being so blunt, risk ending up the 'Ignore' lists of a few heavyweights?

----------


## Domski

FWIW I agree with pretty much everything Whizbang said. Some of the rules may seem a little petty (and I thought so when I first joined) but they have benefits to those who answer the questions and are hardly a trauma to follow once you've read them. I like code tags and as someone who just dips in and out of a few forums throughout the day if I see a post titled 'Please Help' or 'Urgent query' I don't even bother opening the thread.

Oh and Paul, mate, you need to learn a bit of humility and apologise. If I still answered questions here I'd have blocked you.

Dom

----------


## royUK

The rules are really guidelines & meant to help the forum be a better place. The Forum increased in popularity rapidly after the rules were applied. How they re applied depends on the moderator's interpretation. We have guidelines.

I used to add code tags, etc to help newbies, but noticed that generally the offender couldn't be bothered to say thank you & continued to ignore the rules in their subsequent posts. By issuing a warning we can track these people & they have to read the rules & learn how to make the necessary adjustments

----------


## Whizbang

After reading back a few pages, I want to make an ammendment to my post.

Infractions for senior members really are pointless.  The purpose of the infraction is to help moderators quickly identify problem members.  But senior members (with hundreds or thousands of posts) already have a record and a reputation that the moderator can easily identify.  They don't have to, for instance, question who Romperstomper is and whether he knows or understands the rules and is willing to follow them.  An infraction would serve no purpose.  A friendly reminder via PM or in the thread should be more than enough.  

The rule about posting in threads in which a moderator has made a request is merely there to lend teeth to the other rules.  Without which it would be silly to say "Please use descriptive titles."

"Well, what are you going to do if I don't?"

"I'll.. Uh... Lock the thread."

"But then I can't change the title."

"Then I'll leave it unlocked, and uh..."

"Oh, nevermind, someone already posted the answer I need.  Pfft! to you, moderator!"

So, as you see, this rule is needed to backup the other rules.  But how to enforce this rule?  Hide the posts with the answers until the thread has been edited.  This is being done.  For the newer members, maybe give an infraction to show you mean business.  But for older members?  The hiding of the post should be enough, with maybe a polite reminder.  An infraction at this point would serve no purpose because the member has already displayed the type of character that the community needs and wants.

----------


## Andrew-R

Well here's me practicing what I preach

To my mind this is still the way of doing it, the new user's happy and has made the requested title change and read the forum rules without anybody feeling like they're being told off.

What cheeses me off more than anything is when I try to do something like this in a thread and then a mod posts after me to quote the rules.  Rule #7 suggests that 'senior' forum members can ask for thread title changes, so why are the mods requesting them as well?

----------


## Paul

Sheesh, too many Paul's around here.  I think I'll change my name to Inigo Montoya or Zinglebert Bembledack so there's no confusion.

----------


## Paul

> What cheeses me off more than anything is when I try to do something like this in a thread and then a mod posts after me to quote the rules.  Rule #7 suggests that 'senior' forum members can ask for thread title changes, so why are the mods requesting them as well?



Hi Andrew,

Sometimes I'll respond to a post with a rules request (or warning/infraction) at the same time a senior member like yourself posts a similar request.  Almost always in those cases I will delete the senior member's request and leave my own so the OP doesn't see two.  If I come across a thread in which a senior member has already made a request, I'll leave it be and hope the OP does so. (You can always use the Report Post button if they don't.)

My thoughts on the subject are that if you or any senior member is going to make such a request, that you also don't provide the immediate assistance to resolve their issue.  Making the request and asking them to post a workbook or help them help themself is fine, just not "the formula you need is =....." as that would give them no incentive to follow our rules when posting again.

We certainly appreciate the efforts of the senior members, as they do catch many posts that could use a helping nudge in the right direction when we can't be around to do so ourselves.

Thanks, and have a great day (or evening as it may be)!

----------


## Whizbang

> Well here's me practicing what I preachWhat cheeses me off more than anything is when I try to do something like this in a thread and then a mod posts after me to quote the rules.  Rule #7 suggests that 'senior' forum members can ask for thread title changes, so why are the mods requesting them as well?



I can only think that the mod would lend weight to the request and maybe make it more official?  Then again, a double warning would definitely come off as strong and intimidating.  Perhaps the mod didn't read the entire thread? Or maybe posted a comment as a way to subscribe to the thread? Or felt would feel uncomfortable enforcing a request from a senior member without posting some sort of message?

I dunno, it does seem overkill.

----------


## tigeravatar

> Sheesh, too many Paul's around here.  I think I'll change my name to Inigo Montoya or Zinglebert Bembledack so there's no confusion.



Don't forget about Englebert Humperdinck!

----------


## Paul

I wouldn't want to disgrace the name Englebert.  Plus, I'd really prefer **** Bunwalla, but it might not be appropriate for this forum.

For those of you who haven't followed along until this point.. see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckGmMO0zbJo

----------


## Mordred

> Then again, a double warning would definitely come off as strong and intimidating.



Do you really think so?  When I was a mod here, I would double up and warn and for the most part, the OP would respond in kind and not feel offended or think we were 'ganging up' on him/her.  The only time I have ever had complaints have been from people that couldn't care a less about forum rules and they think there shouldn't be any.  Most people (imo) need structure and I appreciated it when I started off here.  Because of this structure that I learned from here, I respond to posts and create threads in other forums in the same structured way.  It's a good precedence to set!

----------


## Whizbang

To those that already have a problem with authority (and certainly most people have shaken a fist or two at the powers that be), back to back warnings could be interpreted as over-kill.  But, it would depend on the OP and how the requests were phrased.  It is just a matter of finding the line of efficiency and service.  Moderators shouldn't have to bend over backwards or wear kid-gloves to appease the OP, though. They already have a time-consuming and often thankless job.

I only said that because I could easily imagine an OP getting upset at the back to back requests with no time allowed to correct the error.  That doesn't mean that it should be avoided, though.  I have typed out various arguments for and against here in the reply window, but scrapped them all because I really am ambivilent on the matter.  I don't think an OP should get bent out of shape about a double-request, but I can see where such a situation could easily blow up.  It is up to the moderator as to what side of the line they want to walk; be careful to phrase/handle their warnings so as to reduce the risk of a blow up, or simply state the rule and let the OP decide how they want to handle it.

----------


## royUK

I will post a warning merely to enforce what members like Andrew have said. 

We could stop moderating for a month then see what the Forum looks like - less stress for me.

----------


## romperstomper

IMO, being a moderator is like being a referee/umpire. Apart from major infringements, you shouldn't really be aware of them if they are doing a good job.

Also IMO, the infraction messages could sound a little less like Robocop. "Warning, you have infringed rule 1. You have 15 seconds to comply"

----------


## JBeaucaire

That's my main feeling/opinion, too, right there.  LOoooooooong boilerplate text looks/sounds off-putting, even if 100% accurate and helpful.

I tend to take the soft approach.

_"try this.....blah blah"....

Oh, and as per forum rules, can you EDIT your post above and add code tags above like I've done here, it's helpful and required.  Take a look at the forum rules (link above)... lots of useful tips/helps in there."_

----------


## royUK

I've just checked some posts from yesterday that i moderated with messages. All of which were ignored by the OPs.

 http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...45#post2754345 
 http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...75#post2754275 
 http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...50#post2754650 
 http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...72#post2754272 


In addition I received an extremely abusive PM from a now ex-member for pointing out to him that he had ignored the Forum Rules completely with his 3 posts.

That's the sort of thing we moderators are faced with, so if any of you members feel they can do better then feel free to offer your services to Vai.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Not much to see Roy, threads were probably deleted. I wonder why?????

----------


## royUK

They were there this morning. I'll check back.

----------


## royUK

They were there this morning. I'll check back.


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...45#post2754345
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...75#post2754275
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...50#post2754650
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...72#post2754272

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I have been reading this thread with interest, and, English not being my native language, it is probable some subtleties have escaped me.Anyway I would like to add my comment to the debate

Thread titles

To me a good title is important so that when I store the post for future reference I can find it back easily. 
Being unable to help a poster with an innovative formula solution NBVC already posted is a pity.
Also, when a poster puts some effort in creating a as descriptive possible title, he might understand his problem better

Code Tags

They definitively make code easier to read

Forum rules

Are they necessary or not ? It seems to me they do help in a certain way. Are they too harsh ? Maybe, maybe not. But in the end, was EF doing well or not? Did many posters leave because they were treated badly? Maybe Roy has some statistics which can enlighten us.

Moderating

" Aye, there's the rub" - Some comments in this thread are more personal attacks than anything else





> Worse, in many cases I suspect the mods simply enjoy flexing their 'muscles' as it were







> Unfortunately, this forum is far too heavy handed in its moderation



But those who wrote this keep coming back ? Why is that? If I don't like my baker's bread a go to another one. 
Or maybe they think that without their answers the forum is lost? "Vanitas, vanitatum , omnia vanitas"? (Vanity of vanities; everything is vanity)

Why are those heavy criticizers not taking things in their own hands and apply as moderators ? ( be it before or after the actual " crisis") ? So they can show how things should be done.
I haven't seen any new mod pop up lately...

I suppose, as one says that " La critique est aisée, l'art est difficile" ( hope I won't be shot down for not using English on this one)

----------


## Bob Phillips

Maybe it is because English is not your first language, but I am confused how anyone could possible read the phrase ... Unfortunately, this forum is far too heavy handed in its moderation ... as a personal attack. It is an objective comment on a forum style, policy.

As for volunteering as a moderator, I am far too busy on multiple forums to take on anymore, and I am also a moderator (with a far lighter touch than here) on another. So you see I do practice what I preach, just not here, I feel I would be wasting my time here continually arguing for a lighter touch with others that I know are not open to such persuasion.

----------


## DonkeyOte

Bob,

This site would undoubtedly benefit from you posting more regularly so it's a shame the moderation on this site deters you from doing that, however, I think you have made your point.  As you infer there are forums to suit all tastes.  

This board has faced many challenges in recent times, many more serious than some heavy handed moderation, and continues to thrive.

Luke

----------


## Fotis1991

I think that this thread, is a very good example of what you discuss

What is your opinion?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...a-formula.html

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> Maybe it is because English is not your first language, but I am confused how anyone could possible read the phrase ... Unfortunately, this forum is far too heavy handed in its moderation ... as a personal attack.



You might want to watch Don Corleone's speech with the Barzini's in "The Godfather 1"  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob Phillips

> ...  however, I think you have made your point.  As you infer there are forums to suit all tastes.



I agree and I have not said anything since my post of the 4th, but if someone wishes to quote me directly and accuse me of personal attacks when there was nothing of the sort, I reserve the right to respond regardless.

As you know, I have also commented elsewhere that I do not see this site as doing anything but growing, it has enormous potential in the east. I have not abandoned it like some because of recent changes. Although I do not the way the moderating is effected, I do not not see this as particularly different to the way it has been in the past when I have been a responder, and I am able to live with it. Liking and accepting do not have to go hand in hand; I will continue here as I always have done until such time as I give up entirely, or the powers that be decide they do not want me.

----------


## Firefly2012

Mine wasn't a personal attack - it was an observation.

I would be worried to think that counts as heavy criticism!

----------


## JosephP

> Maybe it is because English is not your first language, but I am confused how anyone could possible read the phrase ... Unfortunately, this forum is far too heavy handed in its moderation ... as a personal attack. It is an objective comment on a forum style, policy.



That ain't objective it's subjective since it's your opinion. 

Me, I've seen better and worse moderation for my money but I've never seen anywhere lose so many "management" so quickly, so badly and so openly. Near as I can figure from what I read that was 5 Microsoft mvps in a couple of days resigning and that makes me think there was a lot went on backstage that nobody else can know.

No matter what, I reckon there's enough questions being asked and enough people answering for this place to survive even if it ain't what it was for a while. It's pretty obvious things should've been done differently but what's done is done. All I need is a place I can ask and maybe answer some questions in peace - politics don't interest me.

----------


## Andrew-R

Dragging this thread back to topic.

Am I wrong to get wound up by this thread?

----------


## royUK

I've just looked at it & couldn't be bothered to waste my time. He knows best obviously - got Guru in his name so he must be right!

For what it's worth, I agree with you Andrew - formatting code is slow, with 50 pages what can he expect/ Also, I would think that moving focus to another program would reduce the memory available to Excel

----------


## WasWodge

Going back a bit





> Sheesh, too many Paul's around here.  I think I'll change my name to Inigo Montoya or Zinglebert Bembledack so there's no confusion.



I'd happily change my username to avoid confusion because... 
A) my name isn't actually Paul and B) I ain't even in the same city let alone street as you as far as excel is concerned but...

I can't without setting up a new account which would no doubt break the rules and mean either getting moderated against, picking up an infringement or getting a ban. Quite possibly all three.

The worst problem though is I am not intelligent enough to think up a clever name.

Anyway, being half serious I can't really see many people here who would get you confused with anyone else.

----------


## Cutter

How's this for a first impression - the guy joins today and already shows attitude.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...eferences.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

And another from today.  His last line says it all.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...html?p=2772434

----------


## snb

> How's this for a first impression - the guy joins today and already shows attitude.



Joining date and level of expertise are unrelated (so are number of posts and expertise).

----------


## Cutter

> Joining date and level of expertise are unrelated (so are number of posts and expertise).



I am well aware of that.  I wasn't commenting on his ability.  I was pointing out his attitude - akin to someone's first day on the job and disrespects someone who has been there for years.

----------


## snb

> The INDIRECT() function is volatile and should not be used if it isn't necessary.



Such a remark by a self declared 'veteran' to someone who starts his career ( 4th post) in this forum by helping others, not posting questions, can't be considered polite nor nice nor respectful.
Veteranity should oblige to mildness to newcomers.
Especially the phrasing 'should not be' sounds too deprecative in my opinion, implicitly stating 'you gave a wrong advise'.
Better then commenting on another helper's suggestion you'd better illustrate your preferences and especially your arguments. Referring to a website that contains only the shallow argument 'slowness' I do not consider a convincing way of presenting arguments.
It looks like some folks still use very slow computers or forget to update their websites when technical progress on the hardware side is being made.

So if I would want to add an item to this thread "The Bad Threads' I'd post this one:

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post2772640

----------


## Domski

So just because you have a fast pc you would use Indirect instead of Index?

FWIW Cutter I agree. Whoever they are would have wound me up with a comment like that. You don't join a forum and start chucking comments like that around.

Hope everything else is rosy in EF world.

Dom

----------


## royUK

Fortunately scottyboy hasn't bothered posting again. For what it's worth I think he was entirely in the wrong & if he ever uses that tone again i would ban him. He actually offered no backup for his assertions about the best formula.

SNB, Cutter was not disrespectful with his suggestions & posted a link to back him up. I know Charlie Williams has long been an expert in these matters.

----------


## romperstomper

now that may be the funniest thing I have ever seen - snb giving advice on courtesy...

----------


## Cutter

@Domski and @RoyUK
Thanks for seeing the posts I made as I intended them.  I have re-read my first response to scottyboy several times and can't see how it could be interpreted the way snb sees it.  snb's post has me even more wound up than scottyboy's.   :Mad:

----------


## JieJenn

To be honest, I agree with snb. Every individual has egos, and by posting a comment to challenge a individual's solution, it is like doubting his ability, in which, to that individual, can be seen as rude. 

We Americans, are very proud animals. We don't like to be wrong.

----------


## royUK

With Excel there's generally more than one solution.

Cutter has posts to back up his ability, referenced a renowned web site to back him up. Scottyboy has 4 posts & his own assertions of ability.

What more is there to say?





> We Americans, are very proud animals. We don't like to be wrong.



 Doesn't mean they are always right though!

----------


## JieJenn

I didn't say we are always right. I am just saying we don't like to be proving wrong that's all. It's the American culture and I *am not* that proud of it.

----------


## Mordred

This has to count as a bad thread!  LoL Bump B!t%&3$!

----------


## shg

> Doesn't mean they are always right though!



I'm sure you meant to exclude _Texans_ from that broad brush, Roy ...

----------


## TMS

@Mordred: made me laugh. Possibly just local terminology and not meant to offend. I keep telling my wife that "miserable tosser" is *not* a term of affection but ...

Perhaps, if he'd said, "come on you miserable tossers ..." it would be less open to (mis-)interpretation  :Cool:

----------


## Marcol

@ RS




> now that may be the funniest thing I have ever seen - snb giving advice on courtesy...



Hear, hear!!!

To remind me




> Such a remark by a self declared 'veteran' to someone who starts his career ( 4th post) in this forum by helping others, not posting questions, can't be considered polite nor nice nor respectful.
> Veteranity should oblige to mildness to newcomers.
> Especially the phrasing 'should not be' sounds too deprecative in my opinion, implicitly stating 'you gave a wrong advise'.
> Better then commenting on another helper's suggestion you'd better illustrate your preferences and especially your arguments. Referring to a website that contains only the shallow argument 'slowness' I do not consider a convincing way of presenting arguments.
> It looks like some folks still use very slow computers or forget to update their websites when technical progress on the hardware side is being made.
> 
> So if I would want to add an item to this thread "The Bad Threads' I'd post this one: .....



Almost any response to a thread by *Sub snb ()* could be placed in this category.

@ snb Do you want me to highlight the words you have so carefully chosen?

----------


## royUK

SHG, you are of course always right!

Note I didn't say that Americans are always wrong

----------


## kakapoo

>> now that may be the funniest thing I have ever seen - snb giving advice on courtesy...

@snb, also, please, with all due respect, but I think there is a difference between yours and Charles Williams' work.

Once your approach and technique and advice is available in an article published by Microsoft, I'll take heed. But from what I've seen so far, most of your code confuses the heck out of the OPs, does not do anything to clarify issues, runs against any best coding practice and most of the time does not do the job.

----------


## Bob Phillips

Boy oh boy, there sure seems to be a vendetta against snb here doesn't there. Personally, I cannot see what was wrong with what he said, and all of the responses just seem to be posted just because the posters have a thing against him (snb). That is just childish and pointless. Whilst I personally think that his responses are usually well wide of the OP's requirement because they are clever-clever rather than clear and maintainable code, they often have some nice tricks that make them worth investigating if you have the VBA skills to understand them; the OP may not benefit, but others may get a trick they can use later. As it happens, I am in agreement with what he said, the response was a tad arrogant, and not necessary. Whilst I personally try too avoid INDIRECT like the plague (as I do with Gotos, shortcut referencing, implicit properties and many others), used judiciously they can have their place. Anyone who takes a never-never attitude to them should do the same with SUMPRODUCT, array formulae, and so on; they too can be done other ways which are invariably more efficient.

----------


## JBeaucaire

I think I agree with everybody. (group hug)

----------


## abousetta

Just a quick comment about simple vs. complex code. I think that even though snb's coding practices are above the understanding level of vba novices, he adds solutions that are important to study. Over time, I have picked up tricks from here and there. We shouldn't be telling advanced coders to simplify the code so that a person with no experince with vba can understand it. A more moderate step would be to politely ask them to add comments so the less vba-ttelegent ones can try to understand the reasoning. I am sure some OP have no idea in the world I am doing, and I try to provide comments, but also declare that sometimes I don't or assume that the OP understands.

----------


## romperstomper

Nice diatribe, Bob. Shame it missed the point completely. I was making reference to snb's attitude, not his coding style. If you can't see the irony in him lecturing others about courtesy, I'd say you haven't been paying attention. Or perhaps you just have a different perspective.

----------


## Andrew-R

Off the top of my head I can't remember why I think this, but I didn't think snb was a "him" at all.

----------


## abousetta

I once read a book that, since we are directed to both men and women, used him for the first half of the book and her for the second half.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Nice diatribe, Bob. Shame it missed the point completely. I was making reference to snb's attitude, not his coding style. If you can't see the irony in him lecturing others about courtesy, I'd say you haven't been paying attention. Or perhaps you just have a different perspective.



Well that is very odd Rory, when I made my comment I wasn't even aware that you had waded in, and looking back I cannot see it still (but perhaps it was another of your many aliases, maybe kakapoo, in which case that was definitely criticising his coding style. Or I may not be looking hard enough). I am only really aware of this guy from other forums, maybe he is not courteous, but in my view he was right in what he said here. But yes, I guess we do have a different perspective, we have known that for a long time.

----------


## royUK

Rory's post is #686

----------


## romperstomper

> perhaps it was another of your many aliases



same one as my last post. seems you're not doing badly on that front these days  :Wink: 




> maybe kakapoo



no, that's not me




> But yes, I guess we do have a different perspective, we have known that for a long time.



on that at least we do agree  :Smilie:  each to their own.

----------


## Andrew-R

Back to bad threads.  Well, OK, this one isn't too bad, but it seems be pointlessly-using-Select-in-VBA day ... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...t-1-macro.html

----------


## ChemistB

Just all around bad

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rt-myself.html

----------


## NBVC

> Just all around bad
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rt-myself.html



I didn't see the problem with the OP's question and samples.  The moderator on that thread should have been a bit more helpful instead of helping to "shoo off" the OP.

----------


## Firefly2012

> Just all around bad
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rt-myself.html



I'm afraid that's an example of people all too readily jumping on the "didn't follow board rules" bandwagon backed up by appalling moderation.  

The shadow of Ozgrid is cast long over Excelforum...

----------


## Whizbang

I do not think it was inappropriate to ask for a sample workbook or further deatails.  It was very unclear as to what the structure of the data was.  Tom1977 was very polite in his two requests.  Russell's comment was, perhaps, a little much, but a person with even a little amount of experience in online forums would have been able to check his post count and title and realized his post was not request from on high.  Perhaps a little brusque, but not unexpected or even unusual in the world of online forums.

Help999's response was overly defensive, indicating to me that perhaps he has received a flaming or two for posts on other forums.  To me it was the equivelant of two people bumping into each other on the street and one saying gruffly, "Hey, watch where your going" and the other saying, "Oh my god!  I am so sorry!" and then running away in terror.  Russell made up for the tone of his first post by linking to a thread with a possible solution.  And Alrette's post was in no way offensive, unless you think he/she posted it in derision or something, but that is entirely in the head of the reader.  The text itself was not offensive.

Altogether, I feel this was a successful thread.  An answer was posted with only a little fuss over clarity.  So, the OP ran away in terror when two people asked for more information and clarity.  Boo-hoo.

The quotation of the rules was not even from the rules section, but from the suggestions on how to get an answer to your query. That suggestion is phrased rather nicely, if you ask me.  It in no way says that you are required to post a sample workbook, merely that you are more likely to get the answer you need if you provide enough information for people to understand the problem.  NBVC understood the problem, but he is, by many accounts, a genius.

----------


## NBVC

I think I will just stop commenting on these types of threads... they only lead to these long winded he said/she said or I'm right/you're wrong blasts!

----------


## Andrew-R

NBVC makes a good point - sooner or later somebody will post a link to a post in this thread back into this thread, as an example of a bad thread, at which point the whole forum will undergo a massive #DIV/0! and disappear up its own =ASIN

----------


## romperstomper

> I think I will just stop commenting on these types of threads... they only lead to these long winded he said/she said or I'm right/you're wrong blasts!



probably best.  :Smilie: 

You were quite right though. Russell's comment was unnecessary and unhelpful and not really surprising that the OP reacted the way he/she did. then of course a moderator comes along and puts the boot in while he/she is down without saying anything to anyone else. really successful thread if the aim is to put people off.

For the record, I try to be much nicer than that to people at OzGrid.  :Smilie:  Unless they cross-post of course, when I execute them out back.

----------


## Firefly2012

Clearly this is a bad thread as after 48 pages we do not appear to have reached a solution!  

Stirring up debate is fun - especially when the opposing views are held so strongly by both sides.

----------


## romperstomper

Oops - I mentioned another forum. Do I need to sit in the corner for a while and think about what I've done?

----------


## Firefly2012

> Oops - I mentioned another forum. Do I need to sit in the corner for a while and think about what I've done?



And use a riding crop to self-flagellate one's back for the next 5 hours too

----------


## Mordred

Bad romperstomper....Bad!  They're going to rub your nose in it if you don't watch out!  Now be good or else you'll get the hose again!

----------


## Mordred

> And use a riding crop to self-flagellate one's back for the next 5 hours too



Ouch!   :EEK!:

----------


## JBeaucaire

If you're ready for a laugh:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-as-above.html


Can you say: "Ooooops"

----------


## Paul

I don't think Mr. Leong understands what "won't work" meant...

----------


## NBVC

..ooooh, Snap!  What are the chances?

----------


## Mordred

Hahaha!  This is the way of it for many students in this field.  LoL Paul, he definitely did not understand what the prof said about not working.  Bwahahahaha!

----------


## shg

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...a-formula.html

I have no idea how to do it either ...

----------


## ChemistB

LOL shg.  I think I have that spreadsheet; it has a bunch of formulas on different pages and when I input values, other values are spit out.

----------


## Mordred

@shg, I got a workbook out of him but sales analysis isn't my forte so hopefully you or someone else can help out.

----------


## arlu1201

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-matches.html

The OP reported post 8 with this reason- Very rude, I'm quite new to the forum and didn't expect people on here to be this rude!

----------


## npamcpp

Don't think I was rude, though. If they are unable to present their requirements, after repeated explanations of what is needed to help us understand the issue, well, tough. What a great idea to paste an Excel table into a Word doc and post that instead of the Excel file.

----------


## daddylonglegs

I tend to agree - which part is rude?

Direct and to the point isn't the same as rude......

----------


## Bob Phillips

> I tend to agree - which part is rude?
> 
> Direct and to the point isn't the same as rude......



I agree. Methinks the OP must be a flower! He would faint at this recent response on another forum ... I find your predilection to have multiple values in a single cell to be ridiculous. The work required to manage that testifies to the ridiculousness, so I for one will be avoiding any further questions where the data is thus formed.

----------


## Mordred

I didn't find any post in that thread to be rude.  npamcpp's response was justified by the Word document imo.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I have to cast the vote of dissent here. I just opened up the OP's attachments and they didn't generate this behavior at all: "...my computer goes into overdrive and calculates for two minutes before settling down again. There's something seriously wrong with your file." I found both attachments (don't know which one is referred to here) and both opened normally with no calculation upon opening.

Posting a Word file is not a heinous crime if you do it to illustrate format after having posted two Excel files first. I've seen worse.

I found only one part of *npamcpp*'s posts rude, which was, "Why do you make it so hard for us to help you? Tuning out. I'm not in the mood for 20 questions." It would have been easier to just stop posting. The OP was responding earnestly to requests for clarification.

And if you're not ready to ask a slew of questions to drive down to an OP's true problem then you will be eternally frustrated on this forum. That is the nature of the Excel question. A good portion of the posters don't even really understand what they're even trying to do themselves and require a bit of interviewing to help them. I have found it rare that a question is asked clearly, completely, unambiguously, and with a good example workbook posted, all in post #1.

----------


## Mordred

Of course you make very valid points 6string and I agree with most everything.  However, I still don't see rudness in making a point about tuning out and I've seen ruder from some more veteran posters here.  Also, you can't take the human element of being tired, or frustrated, or whatever out of the equation and sometimes a fuse can be shorter for those reasons.

----------


## Bob Phillips

> Posting a Word file is not a heinous crime if you do it to illustrate format after having posted two Excel files first. I've seen worse.



It is not, but that is not what is being discussed, and so is irrelevant. The guy who responded didn't think it was a good idea, and whether you agree with him or not, his response was not rude.

----------


## Paul

I think what everyone is missing here is that it doesn't matter what Bob, 6string, me or npamcpp (who is, by far, more veteran here than most members) think.  If the person to whom the post is aimed considers it rude then the person who wrote the post did not handle it in a professional manner.  Npam's posts could have been worded far better so as not to insult ANYONE (or not written at all - which probably would have been best in this case).

And of course there are worse examples of rudeness on the internet - it's full of people that don't exercise their ability to communicate well.  That doesn't excuse any and every instance.

The person asking the question wasn't out to get insulted, or to insult anyone's intelligence.  That, unfortunately, is how they now feel.  Perhaps Rule 6 should be adjusted to include "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."  If you get tired of questions from those less-knowledgeable of Excel or forum protocol, just don't reply.  Save the time and help someone else (or not).

----------


## Bob Phillips

> I think what everyone is missing here is that it doesn't matter what Bob, 6string, me or npamcpp (who is, by far, more veteran here than most members) think.  If the person to whom the post is aimed considers it rude then the person who wrote the post did not handle it in a professional manner.



I am sorry, and with all respect, but that is a ridiculous statement. It is just pure PC, an approach which creates as many problems as it attempts to solve. Some people will be offended no matter what is said, or how it is said. How can npamcpp or any of the rest of us know in advance what will offend anyone and everyone if we make perfectly reasonable statements as npamcpp did; the only safe course then is to say nothing, which is pandering to intolerance.

----------


## JBeaucaire

You can't fathom the day people have had up to the moment they actually SAY something rude.  It's still rude.

BUT... you can't fathom the day people have had up to the moment they go off with a hair-trigger on something someone says that is marginally firm, at worst.  In that case, it's not been spoken rude but the OP is offended anyway.

In case #2, it's the Op's issue.  We're spending way too much time on something that will never change.


My rule - "Don't let others make their stress into yours.  Let it go.  If they were being rude, you've taken the high road, and if they were not, you've avoided being a problem to others."

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here, just as IRL, it is possible to express the very same thought in one way that preserves everyone's dignity and in a different way that short-circuits communication and leaves bad feelings.

Although you can't really make it a rule, I think the standard of behavior should be, "Don't type anything in a post that you wouldn't say to a person in the same room." I would not look a person in the eye and say, "I'm tuning you out" unless they were deliberately trying to annoy me, but maybe some other folks would. I have experienced frustrating threads before and my response was more like, "I'm sorry, I've given it my best effort but I don't think there's anything I can do to help." You need not avoid every possible sensitivity but there's nothing wrong with having good manners.

----------


## JieJenn

We are free consultants after all, and I guess sometimes it's okay to be rude if the poster is rude (that's just me haha.....). But in this case, I feel the OP was sincere and didn't do anything wrong. His complain was justified -I am a people person if you can't tell by now. 

I strongly agree with 6StringJazzer and somewhat agree with Paul, but I think sometimes we need to take a consideration not every user is an advanced Excel user. I wouldn't be surprised if I was still a novice Excel user, I probably would ended up posting a MS Word attachment as well. Just saying. We are not perfect.

----------


## TMS

At the risk of being rude, is it not time a line was drawn under this? This thread was, I understood, to highlight "bad threads" ... though, I'm not sure that isn't a bit insulting to the users whose posts have been highlighted. It's not a private party, after all, is it?  This debate seems to have moved off topic.

Perhaps someone should start another thread where those with time to spare/waste can bore the back legs off ... oh no, I probably shouldn't say that, should I?

FWIW IMO the original debate was a 50/50 in that the response was maybe a little sharp and the OP was maybe a little sensitive.  Both positions being understandable.  But then an electronic forum is not the best medium for expressing one's feelings ... just as words and phrases in emails can be over-analysed and misinterpreted.

Kind regards, TMS

----------


## abousetta

Another one for the wall of shame. I was even fortunate enough to a negative rep.

The OP posted a question... cross-posted it... reposted with a new title... and again cross-posted it... 

Don't you just love some of the newbies and the attitude from the gutters that they come with.

----------


## vlady

@abou ..don't forget about rule 7..

maybe it should be revised with "*RESPECT* and Don't ignore requests by Administrators, Moderators, or senior members of the forum."

----------


## Steffen Thomsen

@vLady

This implies that they actually read the forum rules.

----------


## royUK

> Another one for the wall of shame. I was even fortunate enough to a negative rep.
> 
> The OP posted a question... cross-posted it... reposted with a new title... and again cross-posted it... 
> 
> Don't you just love some of the newbies and the attitude from the gutters that they come with.



Resulted in a ban though!

----------


## Mordred

What was the ignorant comment that got your undies in a knot Abousetta?

----------


## abousetta

who says I wear under garments  :Wink: 

The OP PM'd me and pretty much said to stay out of it. Even when I tried to explain how things are done, she would not listen.  The worst thing is that the second cross-post was done while JapanDave was actually working on a solution for her and tweaking it according to her responses.

----------


## Mordred

> who says I wear under garments



You're Canadian aren't you?  Not only do you wear under garments but you have to wear long-johns as well!   :Wink:

----------


## abousetta

I retired my long-johns a few winters ago... I came to realize that -15 C wasn't really that bad  :Cool:

----------


## Mordred

-15 isn't bad, it's the -30 to -40 range with a windchill tacked on that may require long-johns!

----------


## blane245

I would like to offer this as a "not bad thread"
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ow-insert.html

----------


## Mordred

> I would like to offer this as a "not bad thread"
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ow-insert.html



I'd say that that one is moving along nicely.  Not bad indeed.

----------


## shg

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...eally-bad.html

Google Translate didn't help -- it auto-detected English.

----------


## Cutter

Well that's pretty clear!  The answer is Halley's Comet!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

We have rules out the wazoo. Too bad we don't have one called "User names to avoid"

----------


## arlu1201

What is wrong in having a username called "excelsupportforum" ?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Well, not wrong, really. Just kind of weird. It's the name of the forum where we're posting. It would be like creating your Facebook page using the name Facebook.

----------


## dredwolf

-Not sure that this applies to this thread :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
but, if i request a FM to close a thread because lack of  OP response, is that too rude?
I mean i can wait 36 hrs, but if the OP doesn't respond in that time, would it be PC incorrect to ask for a "close" thread?
LOL.. I truly don't care, except for the fact i got all these "carefully" constructed answers to OP's next questions..
.even left myself room in equations to answer his "obvious" next "questions"..
such as.."how do I extend to more columns" or " and if i want to extend to several optional fields.."

----------


## jeffreybrown

Well in my opinion, I would not ask for the thread to be closed.  I, just like many others, we understand all the time and effort members put forward in answering questions and when the OP does not come back for closure it stinks, but somehow we must just move on.

Don't know if that will help, but just my 2-cents worth.  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

It feels bad, yes, and it can be frustrating. But, the OP is a real person with a real life and possibly lots going on. Could be busy at home, at work. S/he, or a family member, could be ill.

So, don't get ahead of yourself, or the OP.  Just bide your time and answer other people's questions.  And, if s/he does come back with no apology or explanation, wait an equivalent amount of time before following up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Regards, TMS

----------


## dredwolf

True, and I do understand that; just wish they would understand that of us as well...i check for responses when i get up, and when i get home from workas well, I don't mean we all do, or that we all are on here all day, but the occasional feedback of "it helped" or " it sucked" would definitely help  :Smilie: 

Guess i'm just venting a bit, Sorry All  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

> Guess i'm just venting a bit



Probably something we have all done before  :Wink:

----------


## dredwolf

Thanks  :Smilie: 
LOL...just got dinged for "Too short a Message"...guess it's just one of them days!  :Smilie:

----------


## dredwolf

ok, not sure if this is a valid idea or not, BUT what about a sticky thread stating that we are all freely volunteering our help, no pay, no kickbacks, etc..., just users helping users?or a notice...seems to me a lot of the "frictions come up because people think we are PAID (^&#$^@*&$) to help them...

-Edit- imeant a notice in each forum, and if you ARE getting paid, KTFQ about it  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

Well you can make all the "sticky's" in the world, but if OPs don't read them, then what are they for?

We have a list of forum rules, but hazard to guess how many times a day they are broken (and I don't think they are broken because OPs read them but just don't care).

----------


## dredwolf

true, and I think I Broke several, did not get reprimanded about it, but at least there would be something to refer them to if started getting to...ummm..."pushy".. about no response within 10 mins-30 mins-1 hr-..first question i asked, think i waited 5 hrs to bump, then a moderator told me that that may not be best way to get an answer...but i did also ask for an opinion on minimum bump time as well .. :Smilie: 

-EDIT- Moderator probably took pity on me because I asked about Minimum "Bump" time'

----------


## Alf

@ dreadwolf:

Not much one can do as jeffreybrown & all pointed out but it’s irritating. 

Still you could do a final posting after a number of days telling the OP that due to lack of feed back you are now canceling you subscription to this thread.

Alf

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah i agree with Alf.  That makes sense.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I can't take anymore.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ent-dates.html

----------


## SDCh

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...kup-issue.html




> Sorry, if cross-posting offended you. But, when my company wants a quick answer (like yesterday), I am forced to seek the most suitable answer.
> 
> Now, please do not be sarcastic ... I can also be the same.



  :EEK!:

----------


## AndyLitch

"is it possible to use an IF formula to index the header row to the individual rows below and match any columns which contain the lowest score (1) so that it brings back first column to contain a 1 and pastes the header alongside the child's name (1 target at a time until achieved and it finds the next 1 on the row)"

Fairly standard form except that it's from an English teacher  :EEK!:

----------


## AndyLitch

In the attached worksheet, I want to lookup values from tab 'KW' to the Tab 'Stock'.
For eg. In columns B,C,D & E I want values against the SKU in Column 'A' but it has to reference the header for columns B,C,D & E with the headers in tab 'KW' to give the value for the respective SKU. What formulas can i use to achieve this?

Bless 'em LOL.......... Valiant effort

----------


## Mordred

Apparently this op thinks I'm a jerk.  See this thread.  I took an hour or so to give this guy some examples about arrays.  He/she didn't respond, started a new thread days later and I called him/her out on it and now I'm the jerk.  Lol.

----------


## Mordred

For the first time since I've become a member here, I've made the decision to block that person from my previous post.

----------


## xladept

Hi All,

Here's one that I worked on for eight days and was really pleased with the results.

This response practically broke my heart:


I don't know what it is that I am doing wrong I have downloaded the workbook and see where you put the code in workbook module. I saved the workbook into a test folder on my desktop as a macro enabled file and opened it up and it does nothing for me. I have been in through the developer tab into macro security and allowed all actions and added the folder on my desktop to trusted locations. So I am at a loss.

Sounds like you are having no problems with it, maybe we should all move to LA then it will work for us? Oh that's no good cost to much to get all out clients over there!

Don't know what to say.................

----------


## AndyLitch

Template for a bad thread

Hello!

I need to build a Saturn 5 rocket to launch from my back garden on a mission to Mars but I don't know anything about rockets. Could i ask that you keep the noise down whilst working as i will be in bed and just pop a note under my door when finished. Thanks.

PS I think it was Mars but it may have been Pluto or Venus so if you could make it adaptable that would be good

PPS English is not my native language so JHGFHGD$E and lkjhgfdt and a bit of 86hjfreerv would also be useful.

----------


## dredwolf

@ AndyLitch, hmm, you forgot to add that the design should be GoogleDocs, Just to make sure it was COMPLETELY incompatible...lol  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyLitch

LOl dred.

Or the other template which follows along the lines of :- "I've been left drunk in charge of a computer.....................But I want to be a hairdresser really"  :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

What if you are drunk and answering questions... Sometimes I wake up in the morning after a replying to a thread and wonder what the heck I was thinking. LOL  :EEK!: 

Read the first link in my sig.

----------


## Fotis1991

Without comments for anyone! :Smilie:  take a look to this thread.

----------


## galvinpaddy

wow, some real arrogant people visit you guys.  :EEK!:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Not sure whether I can call this as Bad Thread  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-workbook.html

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Not sure whether I can call this as Bad Thread



I wouldn't. The user asked a question that seemed pretty clear to me, although it could have been written a little better. He wrote a formula with an external reference and it didn't work. Excel prompted him to open a file instead (he called this Explorer but it is actually the File Open dialog). This happens if the file in the formula doesn't exist. Somehow he worked it out by himself. Your answer introduced the notion of SUMPRODUCT which was a left turn from what he was asking.

----------


## xladept

@ Sixthsense - I do believe that that is a non-thread :Smilie:

----------


## AndyLitch

Well ya should all be grateful for the 21st Century... A few years ago that Mystic fella would've been beating you round the head with a big stick  :Smilie:  (As you try to pull him out of the swamp)

----------


## FDibbins

well all I can say is...it takes all kinds lol

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Thanks for the replies.  

Yeah!! it seems to be little bit of mis-interpretation from my part too...  :Smilie:

----------


## dredwolf

I don't know if I would call that a "Bad Thread" Sixth, but definitely strange 8)

----------


## Pete_UK

I've just added someone to my Ignore List (for the first time) for his response in this thread (Post #25):

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-is-found.html

Ungrateful so-and-so !!

Pete

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> I've just added someone to my Ignore List (for the first time) for his response in this thread (Post #25):
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-is-found.html
> 
> Ungrateful so-and-so !!
> 
> Pete



Bloody hell...  You're just right Pete...

----------


## xladept

Yumpin Yiminy - Who knows......The Shadow Do! My first ignoree :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

TIP of the DAY - using exclamation points on any sentence, especially extra !! ones, is almost guaranteed to inflame people's emotions.  I'd recommend disabling the ! key while on the forum.

_"That's not what I meant."

"That's not what I meant!"

"That's not what I meant!!"_

Can you feel the emotional difference with each of those?

I'm just saying even though that OP got all huffy, it's easy to spot how we contributed, however slightly.   The thread as a whole was quite informative all the way around.  I'm not sure I'd put anyone on an ignore list over one grievance.  Yeah, I'm positive I wouldn't.

(hat-tip)

----------


## Crooza

> I've just added someone to my Ignore List (for the first time) for his response in this thread (Post #25):
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-is-found.html
> 
> Ungrateful so-and-so !!
> 
> Pete



Ha ha ha. So entertaining. That was great Paul, um I mean Pete.

Yep - some guys, after helping them for hours, still don't seem to be appreciative do they. Makes for entertaining reading though.

----------


## xladept

Au contraire M. Beaucaire! The written idiom needs a little bang now and again :Smilie:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Pete really went the extra mile (actually more like a 5K) to explain what was going on, and in no way deserved to be turned on like that.

However, I have to add that communication in emails and message boards is still not an exact science and people often mean things one way, but they are taken another.

As mentioned above, these two come across very different:

The name is Pete, not Paul !!

The name is Pete, not Paul  :Smilie: 
Also



> ...not all are willing to spend vast amounts of time explaining minute details of a solution.



This statement is 100% factual, and nobody can disagree with it. However, the words "vast" and "minute" are loaded in this context and could be interpreted as scolding the person. Also, he did say that was not looking for someone to do that, but rather for "phrase-for-phrase translations (from Excel jargon to simple English commands)". 

Another loaded phrase is, "I would like to inform you that". It comes across as condescending (often heard on TV sitcoms), although I am certain that is not how Pete meant it to sound.

Now, on the other hand:





> Wow ok so it's wrong to ask for help on an Excel help forum. Instead, we must be told to read the manual.



Well, yes. There are so many people like that, we even have an acronym for it: RTFM.

I'm sorry to say that it is just too easy for people to misinterpret something. I go to great pains to use neutral language around here (and other boards, and my emails) to avoid misinterpretation. One time I was in a humorous mood and something I said jokingly was taken the wrong way and resulted in negative rep. I had only meant to joke around, but the OP took it as sarcasm directed at him. I was especially disturbed by the episode because as a Mod, I represent the Forum. My apology was accepted fortunately.

My grandmother taught me that a gentleman is someone who never offends anybody....by accident.  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

Yeah, but Pete answered the questions - the OP just hadn't the patience to read them!

----------


## Fotis1991

Depends on the character of each of us.

There's always a different visual themes.

Do not forget that while we are simply members of an online forum (so impersonal),from the other site, we are humans with different characters.

So some hours after i closed that thread(giving an infraction to Op), Jerry(which is a modest man (always wants to see things from the positive side) in his post mentioned 2 things.

1) 



> ...by not taking anything anyone says here *personally*,



I don't agree with that.My view on that is that *It is* personally when someone attack to you.

2)



> ....Let's just enjoy it for what it is and keep the drama to a minimum.



This a favourite phrase of Jerry. I can accept it, as an option,but i don't agree with that.

When someone choose to don't ignore challenges and attacks that exist and and he chooses to complain about them, *certainly* is not a drama.Ιt is an attitude and of course this is a *natural right of defense* against attacks.

Of course this is only my opinion. I do it in my personal live and do it in this forum too, as a part of my life.

Of course i respect any other opinion(even that i don't agree with that).

----------

